# Meet Tanner



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Our first golden boy, Cooper, passed away two months ago due to a large spleen tumor. I said "I will never have another dog...it hurts too much when they leave us." Well, here we are. Our home just isn't the same without those brown eyes and happy smile. Goldens just make the home better!

Tanner was born 9/20/15 just south of Atlanta, GA. My husband went to see him on 11/10/15 and the breeder told him to go ahead and take him home. He was MUCH too young at 7 weeks and 2 days. Bless his precious heart. He needed his mommy and siblings for a while longer. We also realized that we are in a chapter of life where we can't raise a super young puppy. I need at least 8 hours asleep at night and puppies need to be up and down quite a bit. So we found the next best option for us (please don't judge). Tanner is attending a Puppy K until he is older. He is being crate trained, potty trained, experiencing many different animals (he has a big foster brother golden to learn from too) and activities, and learning basic commands. Best of all, she is getting up with him at night. This may sound like we are awful golden parents and honestly when I read about Puppy K before Tanner I thought why would anyone do that?! We just know what's best for our sweet boy for the moment. We plan to visit him over the holidays (he's 2.5 hours away) and bring him home in early January. We'd love to have him for the holidays but we want him to graduate with two months of Puppy K under his belt. Until then his "foster mom" sends us pictures and videos here and there. I'll share as I receive. Meet Tanner!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of Cooper. Tanner is adorable and congratulations. Some great photos of your little guy. No judgement here you do what is best for your family and Tanner. He is well loved and will be in your arms soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Tanner, he's adorable, the pictures are great. 
I hope he helps your hearts heal and brings you many years of happiness and love. 

No judgment from me either, you have to do what is best for you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Cooper, congratulations on Tanner he's absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

What a beautiful little puppy. Even if he's not at home he's still a member of your family. Congrats on your new puppy.

My dog passed away July 1st. She was only 8 and I was/am shocked over her sudden loss. It took about the same amount of time to accept it and look for a new pup. Never a replacement but it does help fill the void left behind.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for the congrats. We sure love him already even though he isn't here right now. 

Here's a video from him playing with his ball. He loved it! https://youtu.be/_-2neXFPMYw

Here's some backyard playing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q5d4ExaCo4


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper and Tanner*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Cooper and completely agree with you that a house is not a home without a dog. My hubby and I always get another dogs after losing one. Tanner is absolutely adorable-we want to hear all about him. The pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm having withdrawals from our baby...I may have to drive and visit him soon. Guess where he went today?! The beach!! She went down to see her granddaughter and he had his first taste of the beach. He loved chasing the seagulls! He's 8 weeks and 2 days today. No picture as of yet but I'm hoping she took at least one or a video.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

OH MY GOSH I am so excited for your family!!! I saw a post of yours on another thread and saw the picture of Tanner and freaked out! Coopers story really touched my heart and I am so happy for you guys! Congratulations!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> OH MY GOSH I am so excited for your family!!! I saw a post of yours on another thread and saw the picture of Tanner and freaked out! Coopers story really touched my heart and I am so happy for you guys! Congratulations!


 Aw, thank you! We are so excited to have him join us soon. Tanner better get used to me taking pictures of him!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

A video from Tanner sleeping on my lap on 11/10. He would sleep and wake up/look around/be scared. It broke my heart. If I rubbed across his eyes he would fall back asleep. The next day when I was holding him on my arm he'd be wide awake and I'd rub his eye and he'd fall out...his little paw would drop down. As soon as I stopped he'd wake up. He reminded me of my sons...they loved that as a baby as well. 

VIDEO: https://youtu.be/a1c8Fjl64LI


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is currently learning "place" at Puppy K for when visitors come by and he needs to stay in his own spot. He's so cute! 

Video link: https://youtu.be/FzRRDBil1sw


----------



## sadethegolden (Nov 17, 2015)

hes adorable!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tanner's so cute, enjoying the videos.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Congratulations! What a cutie. Gorgeous!!! I'm so sorry for your loss; it is so heart-wrenching. I said the same thing when we lost our Dakota in July; my Hubby had to push me claiming it would help ease the pain and bring new joys to our life, and he was sooooooo right. We picked up our Quinsy 1 month later and I would do it all over again. What a blessing these fur babies our to our lives. Can't wait to see more pictures...


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats on your adorable puppy!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We confirmed today that we will pick up Tanner from Puppy K on 12/27. He will be 14 weeks old that same day. We are very excited!


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh what a gorgeous boy...congrats!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Trainer texted me last night with a sleepy eyed Tanner. She said that Saturday night he woke up every two hours so he wasn't allowed to nap yesterday as much. Silly boy. I sure hope he figures out that sleep is good at night before he comes home!

Today is Tanner's 1st vet appointment! The trainer who he's living with for Puppy K has been giving him shots and etc since the day she got him so this is just a vet check to make sure everything seems great. I don't think the breeder was a very good one because even though she said he had been wormed and had shots at certain times he had worms when the trainer got him. She wasn't very thrilled with the 5 in 1 shot the breeder gave him either. I'm glad he's with someone who knows what she is doing now. 

While writing this she texted and said Tanner weighed 13.8 lbs (he's 9 weeks old). The vet said he was very healthy other than one testicle hasn't dropped yet. Not sure if that's an issue or not.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Unfortunately my mom ended up in the hospital yesterday and had surgery today bc of a twisted colon BUT since I was in town I was able to go see Tanner! I got so many kisses and cuddles...and many shark bites too. He is growing and loving life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is sooooooo cute, great pictures. 

Wishing your mom a very speedy recovery.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you Carolina Mom. My mom is having a rough time so she's still in the hospital. She has another CT scan lined up this evening to check everything that was done in the surgery. I hope all is well. I'm so worried.

Here are a few more of Tanner from our visit 11/24.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tanner is really gorgeous


Skye -Gotcha Day - 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

*Monkey or golden?*

Tanner is growing like a weed! He's doing well with sleeping through the night and crate/house training but not so great with the commands. He also might just be a monkey in a golden body. 

Tanner climbing out of his play pen while the trainer is working with another golden. Little stinker! https://youtu.be/VShRa-pSo6Y


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are a couple of pictures...


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We are going to go with Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy for food. What are some thoughts on heart worm brand and flea brand? Also, do you give your golden vitamin C? And what about NuVet opinions?


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tanner is a nice looking dude. Looks like he will be a big boy. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's your mom doing?

Tanner's adorable, great pictures and video, he certainly is growing like a weed. 

I give my two adults a daily fish oil and vit. E tablet along with Ester C for their joints.
I'm following Iowagold's dosage amounts, she's a Vet and put this info together for members. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

If you do a search for NuVet, there are some threads that will come up you can read through. 
I don't know anything about the product itself, but the way it's marketed is a multi marketing or pyramid type of program. Is your breeder recommending it or requiring you give it to Tanner?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

The breeder we got Tanner from is not who has him now. Unbeknownst to us he was likely in a puppy millish typy situation. :-( His breeder told me these were family pets that had puppies every couple of years. The trainer Tanner is with now did some research and saw that she has another group of puppies ready to go and tons of info showing she has had many in the past. Straight up liar it appears. 

Anyway, the trainer recommends the NuVet. She shows goldens and breeds here and there. She also uses Ester C. 

Mom is doing much better! After 10 days in the hospital she went home. She had the NG tube for most of her stay so she's still fighting some nausea/saliva issues and saying that food doesn't taste right yet. She getting some energy back and even drove to see her mom yesterday. Thank you for asking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tanner's adorable. 

Great to hear your mom is doing so much better.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

When talking to Tanner's trainer that he's living with she said that he isn't food motivated in training sessions. When using the attachment theory of training he will sniff and maybe lick the food but then attempt to go on his merry way to see the other dogs. I'm hoping when he comes home he will do better since he won't have other dogs around to distract him. 

Thoughts and tips to train a dog without food motivation?

Also, what are the most important commands?
1. Sit
2. Stay
3. Come
4. Leave it
5. Drop 
6. Lay

Cooper could roll over, beg, play dead as well as the ones above.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I always have found "Wait" to be a much-needed command. Teaching wait stops bolting through doors, jumping out of the car before you've leashed him, etc. I teach wait instead of stay, so I can still put my dog in a sit/stay but using the command wait instead. Wait simply means to my dogs, stop moving until I give you the release that you can move again. If you use it, practice everywhere. Doorways, getting in and out of cars, at street corners, mid-fetch. For me, wait was the primary safety command.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Finn's Fan said:


> I always have found "Wait" to be a much-needed command. Teaching wait stops bolting through doors, jumping out of the car before you've leashed him, etc. I teach wait instead of stay, so I can still put my dog in a sit/stay but using the command wait instead. Wait simply means to my dogs, stop moving until I give you the release that you can move again. If you use it, practice everywhere. Doorways, getting in and out of cars, at street corners, mid-fetch. For me, wait was the primary safety command.


Yes, wait sounds perfect. Cooper was never great with staying but probably could have done wait. Thanks!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Your Cooper was an awesome boy. God gave him to you for a long time. Thanks so much for your help and expertise on the forum.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry about Cooper. Tanner looks amazing. As far as judging....I am glad that you are making the decision to do what you think is best for him. That tells me that he is loved and cared for and that is what matters. He is going to enrich your life so much. Congrats. :-D


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner will be coming home soon so we are getting all prepared! We have his crate, toys, food, bowls, and Ester-C (trainer was giving him that since his parents don't have clearances). 

Questions:
1. At 14 weeks, how long should walks be minute wise? 

2. How often should we take him out if we are home and he is out of his crate? 

3. Is it okay to have him on a leash when out of the crate for a while when he first gets home so we can make sure he is house trained? I'm a little concerned bc the trainer is outside much of the day and he just goes potty when he needs to. I was really hoping she'd be working on him going to the door or ringing a bell at the door when he needs to go. :-/

4. Is it okay to put toys in the crate when we leave the house? 

5. What is/was your night time crate training like? Did you have a bed? Any tips. Trainer said he normally sleeps through the night now so I hope he will transition to our house and do the same. 

6. What are your favorite real bone brands?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Help please. Can anyone answer our questions?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is 13 weeks old! Plans are to pick him up on the 27th. 

Looking at his precious face reminds me how big our hearts are. I didn't think I could love another one after Cooper and yet my heart melts when I see his new brother. I bet he would have loved him.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Tanner will be coming home soon so we are getting all prepared! We have his crate, toys, food, bowls, and Ester-C (trainer was giving him that since his parents don't have clearances).
> 
> Questions:
> 1. At 14 weeks, how long should walks be minute wise?
> ...


Excited for you ! Skye learned 'Come, sit and stay' in her first week at 8 weeks. She now knows the rest. Stay is definitely the most important especially if you take the pup outside (along with 'come')


----------



## Gunners Mommy (Feb 24, 2013)

OOOOOOOO, Tanner looks so much like Gunner did when he was a puppy, less the white on his forehead and chest!! He is adorable, and NO, don't think you are a bad Golden Mom. If anything, you are a GOOD golden Mom, knowing what is best for you and Tanner is great. It will be enough when Tanner comes home to adjust to puppyhood again.

I WANT A PUPPY too. Maybe Santa has an extra one?

Keep sending the pics


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

And just like that Tanner is home with us! He's 14 weeks old today. :smiley: 

The ride home was amazing. He sat in between my boy's car seats. He loved on each one and then fell asleep. He did awesome!

He had two pee accidents since we've been home and we were watching him like a hawk. Grabbed him up and took him out right then. He's been playing outside at the trainers so much that I just don't think he practiced potty training quite enough. 

He played out front with my 5 year old this afternoon while I pulled down the Christmas garland in prep for the upcoming rain. I'm so tired of rain!!!! He did growl at my son once when he was chewing on his bone and at me when he was eating dinner so we will have to work on that for sure. 

At the moment he's asleep in the recliner all stretched out. I sure hope he sleeps like this tonight! He breathes really fast. Is that normal for puppies?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah, I think it's pretty normal. Kaizer did that a lot as a younger puppy, he doesn't do it much now though. Congrats on Tanner, he's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are a few pictures of 14 week old Tanner.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Yayyy! So glad that Tanner is home! He's adorable!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome home Tanner. He is such a handsome boy . Enjoy his homecoming!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank y'all! Other than him going potty in the house he's awesome. He's going potty outside well and we are watching him all the time but he will just be walking and bam...peeing. 

He slept from around 11:30-6:20 last night in his crate but also some before that on the couch with my husband. He laid on his back all sprawled out just like Cooper used to. He seems so much like Cooper right now it's crazy. He's currently asleep on the floor beside my bed.

We went to the school park this morning and then to the large community park where he got petting by like 100 people. He'd just stand there or mainly sit down and just enjoy. He didn't nip or anything. I was a proud momma! After all the petting and playing, he laid on the ground and was out. He didn't even want to get up to leave. Lol! 

We are home right now for the holidays but will head back to work next week so he'll be alone for a bit during the days. :-( Poor fellow. 

Any potty training tips? He's 14 weeks so I would think he'd catch on soon. Right?!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So glad he is home. As far as the potty training start with every half hour to an hour, after eating and drinking, naps, and exercise. If he don't go when you take him out bring him in and put him in the crate for about fifteen minutes and try again. Since he is 14 weeks it shouldn't take long for him to start holding it longer. Usually it all clicks at about 3.5 to 4 months.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope it clicks soon! We went to the park today for a while and he did amazing. So many people asked to pet him and he just sat and enjoyed. No nipping or being crazy. He fell asleep while I was sitting at a picnic table and didn't want to wake up to leave. Lol. We went home and he napped beside my bed for an hour. He was out. I even walked right by him and he didn't budge. 

He growled again at dinner but no buying or anything. We will keep working on it. The trainer had been feeding him in his crate so this is all new to him. I videoed him while he ate and I petted him. I'm not sure how all the pros would address this but this is my go at it.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I know I was annoying him to death while he was eating but his eating isn't the problem. The growling is. This is how I worked with him the past two nights. Not sure about taking the bowl away and then giving it back. Heck, I'm not sure any of it's right. I'm doing the best I know how.  

http://youtu.be/Rsi0Dpu8DV8


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Tanner is beautiful!
I don't know much about training a puppy, so I really don't have any advice. 
But congratulations and may he bring you a lot of joy


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That video is cute. Look how good he sat before you put his food down. I would just leave him eat in peace. I don't think it is teaching him anything by making him stop and telling him no. Just leave him be so he knows he can eat without anyone bugging him. Eventually you will see he won't care when you pet him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Tanner, he sure is a doll.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Boy-Tanner eats slow. Wish my pup did that! I too wouldn't worry about petting him either. I make my pup wait and put the food dish down. I have to put most of the food in treat balls and put them in the bowl. He is a huge scarfer! I do have my hands in the bowl a lot,dribbling out some kibble, or putting the treat balls back in.

I have put my hand in the bowl and offered bits of kibble to him as well. Your pup, doesn't seem to pause, when you are petting him, just irritated. But, you are in charge of the food. My pup just learned the leave it. Invaluable tool! I see nothing wrong, with you picking up the food and him waiting for you to put it back down either. Every day is a learning experience for them and us!!!
Good luck!


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

Our puppy is a little older but we've boarded him and taken him on vacation. He's currently being boarded for the second time. It takes 2-3 days after each trip to settle back in and get back to where he was (potty training wise) pre trip. During those few days I treat him like a brand new puppy. Taking him out every 30 minutes, after any activity, after play, after waking up, when coming out of the kennel and such. When in doubt take him out! 

He's a beautiful puppy. I can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I have two little boys one in which is impulsive so I want him to be okay with touching and etc whenever. Our first golden could care less but I trained him by touching his eyes, teeth, and all. He was an amazingly patient dog. 

I need to work on leave it. So far he knows sit and give. He can also shake but doesn't appear to see the importance so he only does it when he feels like it. Trainer said he was stubborn and she was right. 

We played outside a ton today so hopefully he will sleep well. My husband is going to take him for one more short walk before he heads to bed.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think touching him while eating is going to make him less likely to be impulsive. What you could do though is depending how old your kids are have them put is food down or even have them hand feed him some meals. He is a cute boy.


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

I watched about half of the video. I'm not convinced this method isn't going to cause more problems than it fixes. I would remove any high value toys or food items (bully sticks or rawhide) until it gets resolved. Hand feed him each bite. If you still want to feed in the bowl I'd drop a high value item in (no pulling him back). Every 20 seconds or so. That way he sees you approaching his bowl as a good thing. 

At this age this is more him learning his way in the world. He's uncomfortable with you coming around his bowl and other things he considers high value. Work with him on trading toys and "leave it". Start with low value items and working up. You said he knows give but I'm not sure exactly what that is. Sounds similar to drop it. 

He's still a lovely puppy and great addition for your family. He just needs a bit more guidance is all.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

"Give" is the command the trainer was using instead of drop. In field competitions if the bird is dropped it doesn't count or something so she uses give and the object is handed to you and not dropped on the ground. We always used drop with Cooper but Tanner is doing great with opening his mouth and giving me the ball or whatever. 

I'll continue working on trading out toys. He's done great with that so far. Just growling if he's petted at meal time. He first did it to my son with the bone so it worries me. Hopefully he'll realize all is well and his food is his. We sure don't want it! Lol.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats on bringing Tanner home!! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Like others mentioned I would hand feed him for a while. This will also help show him that good things come from you. You can also use hand feeding to get him to focus on you. For a while with Ella I was hand feeding her and she would get a bite after she made eye contact with me and held it.

By the way, your boy is adorable.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't see the need to hand feed/bother the pup while he's eating. I think, and I could be totally wrong - I'm no doggy behavior expert, that he's growling because you're getting too close for comfort. He's obviously getting irritated when you're petting him as he eats, in my mind, that's no way to solve a problem. I think he needs to learn that good things one from you, instead of him learning that when you get close, his food bowl gets taken away (even if you are giving it back). Making him sit for food is a good idea, but I don't think it needs to be taken any further than that. The type of growl Tanner makes in that video doesn't really sound like a vicious growl, to me it sounds like he's trying to tell you that he doesn't appreciate what you're doing. I know that, occasionally, when Kaizer's annoyed with something we're doing (we accidentally pull on his fur during grooming or something), he'll make this growling noise. It has no vicious intent, he's just telling us something and it's our job to listen to it. Just to make sure I don't misunderstand though, what was your son doing when Tanner growled at him?

When Kaizer was younger, we taught him to sit and wait for food. We never took the bowl away from him in the middle of his meal, or took food out or put food back in and he's ended up fine. He's never once been complained about us passing by him while he's eating, or fumble with something near his bowl. He sees us with his food? That's his cue to do his little twirls and spins before sitting. I've managed to take away a bully stick from him with no incident (it was only once though and he hasn't had a bully stick since).

Anyway, that's my two cents.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I guess I'm just going off our first golden, Cooper. We had him from 9 weeks on and he never growled unless we were playing a tugging game when he was older. I can't chance Tanner getting aggressive if a kid happens to pet him while he's eating. I know I can train my kids too and I am but Tanner can quit this once he's learned. 

I hand fed him some during breakfast and he ate it fine off my hand. He growled a couple times when my hand was near his mouth but I took food right out of the bowl and he didn't growl when I did that. I think he will probably stop this eventually. Fingers crossed. I can take away his bone and toys with no issue at all. 

He's only had 1 accident so far in the house today. He's gone on 2 walks, played and napped. He's currently beating up his new reindeer I got on clearance at Petco.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Cutie pie hugging on his reindeer.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

OMG he is too cute! He looks like he got caught doing something he wasn't supposed to lol


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

You are doing great!! You got this!! He is soooo cute!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My dogs learn that anytime my hand either pets them or goes into their bowl at meal time that it is acceptable. He's got to learn all good things come from your hand so I agree with the hand-feeding also. Otherwise down the road if that growl doesn't get his point across it may end up in a bite which would be horrible for all concerned.

He is adorable, he just needs to learn the rules of what is and is not acceptable.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I would raise his bowl slightly or have the bowl in your lap to feed him. He is still tense in the legs and uncomfortable even though not growling. So wouldn't say good boy unless he is relaxed all the way. You can feed all of it by hand and work on training during it also. I have held my dog's bones when puppies and they still appreciate the extra hand to hold them while chewing. Hopefully it will work itself out with time best of luck.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Good thought on feeding him with the bowl in my lap. I fed him some by hand tonight and he was fine. He's just not used to having anyone around since he was being fed in his crate.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't remember ever messing with Noah when he eats, but then we don't have children. I can take anything from him if I need to with no growling - even high value chews - in fact he's so spoiled he likes to bring his bully sticks for me to hold one end for him while he chews on the other. 

From the video - it does look like he does really well until your hand gets close to the food - why not work with your boys that when Tanner eats, no one bothers him, no exceptions? That way he learns that he never has to feel threatened around food? 

Meal time should be Tanners 3-5 minutes of no one bothering him rule? Maybe?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My boys know not to touch him right now during meals but what would happen if we had a neighbor friend or cousin over that accidentally did? Just in case Tanner has to learn someway or another to not growl. He's only going to get bigger and I don't want it to get worse.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Your pup is adorable and I am very impressed with his behavior in greeting new people! That is our biggest struggle.

I have 5 young children so I understand your safety concerns. I had them regarding my pup but for different reasons. As others have mentioned, bothering a dog who is already worried about his food and doesn't like being touched while eating means you need to make the dog feel MORE comfortable and LESS worried. Touching him and messing with him will only annoy him. Right now it's a growl but it could turn into a bite. So, yes, this is something that needs attention as you have already observed. With kids around it is critical.

For this, I would contact a trainer who uses positive methods. ASAP as you don't want him to practice this behavior. In the meantime check out the sticky in the behavior forum regarding resource guarding. You want to focus on building trust right now and not desensitize him. Eventually he will be comfortable with people around his food but you cannot force trust! You want him to TRUST you and not OBEY you. I owned a dog briefly whose previous owner used the obey/force method and the dog bit my child. She was super sweet and submissive but her trust was broken. 

As others said, leave him alone for now while he is eating. Gate him or crate him so the kids also leave him alone and you don't have accidents. Then start dropping good pieces of food (better than kibble) in his dish or nearby as he eats. Eventually have the kids start doing the same. Do NOT touch his dish to do it. OR him. I absolutely hate being messed with while eating so I cannot begin to imagine why any other animal should tolerate it. 

However, eventually your dog will tolerate it. My kids aren't allowed to touch our dog when he's chewing his bone or whatever even though he always brings it to one of us to chew near us, often to lie on us. (They can sit next to him but not pet-- no bothering.) I have given my dog zero opportunity to not trust any of us. He has had hundreds (at least) of positive experiences with people and food so the times when my kids break the rules and happen to touch him while eating before I intervene, he doesn't care at all. My kids are also actively involved in his training so he knows good food comes from them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Anele said:


> My kids are also actively involved in his training so he knows good food comes from them.


I don't know how old your kids are but I'm assuming that they're fairly young, around 5-7 years old? I feel like this is really important. I'm 15, and my brother's 12.5 years old. It's only the two of us, and we're fairly older than your kids but from day 1, we've both been involved in training. Usually, I start training the new commands and tricks and what not and my brother just helps proof them all. My parents also help with the practice and the proofing as well, but I am the primary trainer (I signed up for that when I first asked for a dog 10 years ago  ). Anyway, I think it's really helpful in helping Kaizer learn that good things come from us.

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but you could also practice the "nothing in life is free" protocol. Basically, and if you google "nothing in life is free" you should find a lot of information about it, the dog has to work for everything he does. He wants to play? he sits/downs/touches whatever. He wants food? he sits until he's released to eat. He wants to be pet? He sits. Anything he wants, he has to work for. Make your kids practice it with him too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> My boys know not to touch him right now during meals but what would happen if we had a neighbor friend or cousin over that accidentally did? Just in case Tanner has to learn someway or another to not growl. He's only going to get bigger and I don't want it to get worse.


I guess if I had someone over during his mealtime, I'd explain to them the "house rules" - no petting Tanner while he eats - he'll be done in under five minutes and then you can play with him again. And I'd be extra vigilant to be near him to prevent anyone from getting near him while he was eating. Or feed him the bathroom behind a closed door - it's all about management. 

I was thinking about this last night and thinking - I think I'd growl too if someone continuously pet me while I was trying to eat my meal. He did awesome tolerating you persistently petting him while he was trying to eat in peace with just a few exceptions. I would hope none of the children would be that in his face the entire time he was eating?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I don't know how old your kids are but I'm assuming that they're fairly young, around 5-7 years old? I feel like this is really important. I'm 15, and my brother's 12.5 years old. It's only the two of us, and we're fairly older than your kids but from day 1, we've both been involved in training.
> 
> Wow Aesthetic did you say you're 15??? You're parents should be very proud. Looks like they're raising great kids raising great dogs  .


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My niece and nephew have been taught by their parents not to mess with any dog while they are eating. I think it's a good rule because your dog may not mind you never know when they might be around another dog who is food aggressive. We are lucky because my nephew can sit and pet Chloe while she has something and she doesn't care. She brings her nylabones to him all the time wanting him to play by taking it away.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I promise I'm not driving him nuts while he eats. That was his 2nd dinner at our house. I wanted to see what he tolerated and was surprised when he growled. He eats great from my hand so I'm not that worried. For now the boys know not to mess with him when he's eating. I'm going to keep an eye on it. Maybe with maturity and once he gets comfortable here it will go away. 

He let me get down my ornaments while he lounged in the kitchen near a vent. It was so cute! He was out for a good hour. 

We practiced some commands with pieces of his food as a treat and he did so well! He sat, shook, and laid down so many times. We've also been working on "place" when I want him to get on his bed in my room. (His crate is upstairs for night time.) Next up is leave it I think. 

He's fitting right in with us. Playful but also likes to relax.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's such a cutie patootie too!!


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

Are you going to sign him up for puppy classes? I'm sure the trainer can work with you about the growling while eating. I have two little ones so I understand the concern but I would stop petting him while eating until you talk to a trainer.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I may sign him up from it continues. He did Puppy K for 7 weeks and it was $$$ so it will be a while. 

Little dude LOVES rain and mud. He got soaking wet trying to potty earlier before we went to a movie (that we didn't make it to). He didn't poop so I let him off the leash like an idiot. Our backyard is wet and muddy. He ran around like a maniac and tripped. He did a front roll in the mud and kept on going. He's nuts. See pics below. Lol. 


Check out my buddy learning leave it tonight. So proud!

Video: http://youtu.be/JEL3hB-Qzek


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a good boy with the Leave It! Good work on training impulse control early on! He's so stinking cute!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That is awesome!! Smart little boy! Had to give mine a bath today too! Only he jumped in a dirty old pond!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My husband and I went to lunch and a movie this afternoon. We were so proud of Tanner. He was in the crate for about 4 hours (breaks my heart though) and did awesome. We are trying to get him used to it here and there during the day since we have to go back to work next week. He sleeps in the crate at night and even walks in to lay down by himself sometimes so I think he likes it. I wish we had another one downstairs so he could go in easier if he wants. Right now he chills with us wherever we are downstairs. He seems fine with that too though.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> My husband and I went to lunch and a movie this afternoon. We were so proud of Tanner. He was in the crate for about 4 hours (breaks my heart though) and did awesome. We are trying to get him used to it here and there during the day since we have to go back to work next week. He sleeps in the crate at night and even walks in to lay down by himself sometimes so I think he likes it. I wish we had another one downstairs so he could go in easier if he wants. Right now he chills with us wherever we are downstairs. He seems fine with that too though.


I'm assuming you and your husband are teachers like my husband and I. Are you planning to give him one potty break during the day or will he be in the crate all night and the entire workday?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am a SLP in a school but my husband is an account manager. He drives around for his job so he will be able to come home and let him out some days. Other days my mother in law said she can let him out. And I have a friend that may be able to help as well. I'll be gone from 7:15-2:15ish. My husband gets the boys on the bus at 8:05 and a lot of times goes to the gym after...then home to shower. Hopefully we can work it out to where he doesn't have to stay in the crate too long.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy New Year Tanner. Tanner and Cooper and millions of other Goldens are the reason why we love this breed. Each one has his or her own capacity to bring endless joy and happiness to our lives. There is no other breed that I know that captures our heart like them. Tanner is another, full of energy, boy just waiting to be the best dog ever. I have never met him but I instantly love him and know he will be another awesome dog like Cooper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tanner is so cute and such a smart little guy, video was so cute. 

No surprise he loves the rain and mud, my big boy LOVES it too, sometimes too much for my liking. Wish he enjoyed baths as much.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

*Tanner is such a doll*

Hello! Tanner is just too too cute! I read through your thread and can see that you got loads of advice regarding the growling while eating/petting thing and I can give you the advice my trainer gave me (though some people have already given you great advice).

It's not a big deal now as he is just a puppy but it can turn into resource guarding and become a huge issue when he's older. Bowie never growled at me but he would become super anxious and run away with a nervous tail wag whenever I would approach him while he was eating a bully stick, etc. my trainer said that over the years she had noticed some resource guarding with pups from his breeder (not a big deal but something that needed to be worked on). 

Bowie has only just started eating half of his meals from a slow feeder bowl and he is now 6 months old. All of his food is given by hand during training, Kong, wobbler, treat ball, etc. kind of uses the "nothing in life is free" method. Plus it's a great way to tire them out mentally and physically when they are that young. When Bowie eats from his bowl I walk by every 10-20 seconds or so and drop in a high value treat. I don't touch him or take his bowl away (yet) but i walk up, drop the treat in, and walk away. It took several weeks but now whenever I approach his bowl he wags his tail (in excitement not a nervous wag like it used to be) and looks up at me expectantly. Have your kids do this too so that he associates people coming near his food as a good thing. 

Regarding Bowie's bully stick possessiveness I did mostly the same thing but with a drop it or a trade. I got lucky in that Bowie's favorite thing in whole world is baby carrots. I'd wait until Bowie was into his bully stick and then approach him with some carrots, making sure he saw what I had. Then I'd hold out my hand flat with a carrot and offer it to him. He'd drop the stick, eat the carrot and pick up the stick again. I must have done this exercise a hundred times over the months. Now if I tell him to drop the bully stick he will immediately do so and come over to me. I can also pet him 90% of the time now without him being worried I'll take it away. It takes FOREVER and lots of repetition but Bowie has shown tremendous progress. He can still get over excited sometimes and grab the carrot out of my hand a little too harshly when he gets frustrated and when he does that I say "ouch" and take his bully stick away but then give it back with a "gentle" reminder and he will take it gingerly. Again this took several months and we are still working on it. I wouldn't let the kids do this exercise yet until he gets better. 

And as always every pup is different. This method worked for Bowie but my ace up the sleeve was carrots. I would get a trainer to address if he doesn't get better but don't stress about it too much.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We went to Petsmart today and Tanner loved it! He met lots of new people and a small dog. He saw a larger Akita but I didn't let them meet. We looked at fish and sniffed around. I smelled toys and food but he was so good and didn't try bite any of them. We bought a frw new toys too.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Now that, is a laid back dude, in the car! And the shopping cart! Super cute! I haven't done Petsmart yet. Need to go this week.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the pics of Tanner. Especially in the car seat . He looks like he's a joy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Love the pics of Tanner. Especially in the car seat . He looks like he's a joy.


He really is. We are so happy he's part of our family!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tanner is gorgeous! Happy New Year


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the happy new year hat on him so cute!!!


----------



## GoldenLabMix (Dec 3, 2015)

He's adorable! Hopefully the food thing will get better. That's our one issue with Wilder. I can pet him, including his muzzle, while he's eating, but I fear for a random kid. My kids he does fine with but does tense up a bit. We did a little of the high value treat and talking to him in a higher pitched happy voice. (My aunt and uncle's Lhasa bit me when I was a teen - no kids for them and I gave him a treat and then took it back to break into smaller pieces. Grew up with dogs who wouldn't have flinched at this.) I also would give him small portions of his food at a time and require a sit in between. He does use an outward hound slow feeder because he was inhaling his food. I really need to have the kids feed him more but I'm lazy. He is still pretty bad with new toys/chews. Growls for even me. I will sit next to him and pet him and talk to him and toss treats at him occasionally. He will allow me to take the new toy in exchange for a treat. I will not let my kids do this yet though. However they can take the raw hides away that he's had a while. I think this is because he's used to having them taken and returned with a smear of PB on them so it's a good thing. 
At the very beginning I was discouraging the growling until I realized/read that it would mean we'd lose our warning system and the first sign would be worse. We got him at 12w and I think he'd been under socialized with people in general and had only to compete with litter mates or ate alone (he was the last pup of his litter to go home and not sure how long he was alone)
Good luck with your new love! I totally get the puppy K program...I'm sure it sounds appealing to anyone going through those first weeks. We were sort of lucky that at 12 weeks, and used to being caged alone, we never had one night of wake ups. Which was really nice since it was my DH's first dog ever and he is not exactly a dog person. He does love him, thinks he's beautiful, but just is easily put off by puppy behaviors. As the puppy behaviors die down, he is much happier with him.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is a cute boy. Looks like he had a blast at petsmart.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We went back to the park today. He loved all of the petting. He does well with sniffing dogs, bicycles, and etc. he seemed to really like an elderly lady sitting on her walker. He sat and cuddled up to her and then fell asleep at her feet. It was so sweet. 

The main issue is him pulling on the leash bc he wants to sniff more. I may look into one of the harnesses. 

Once home he and Bella had a little stand off staring competition.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm proud to say the last 3 times I touched Tanner's face while he was eating he didn't growl! I think it was that he was new to us and just not comfortable yet. I'm back at work today but my husband and kids are home so I'm sure he's happy. Tomorrow will be his first crated day. :-( I'm hoping my mil will come by and let him out around 11:00 am and then I'll be home at 2:15.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner turned 14 weeks yesterday and weighs 28 lbs...with us just weighing him on our scale by holding him. Not sure how accurate it is. We go Friday to his and our new vet. We're trying a new one with Tanner. I can't bring myself to go back to our old vet with a new golden. I think I'd bust out in tears. Normal? I don't know. 

We're having trouble getting Tanner to quit eating random stuff outside and leave it isn't working well. I guess I need to take treats outside with me. Tips?


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is so handsome!! And a lot bigger than my Mack who turned 17 weeks today. He is weighing in at about 23 lbs lol!! I have been just avoiding things I know he likes to chew/eat like rocks and sticks. I still keep him on leash everywhere because I find it easier to keep him from getting into trouble. If he does get something he's not suppose to I practice drop it and trade for something else or a treat.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Tanner turned 14 weeks yesterday and weighs 28 lbs...with us just weighing him on our scale by holding him. Not sure how accurate it is. We go Friday to his and our new vet. We're trying a new one with Tanner. I can't bring myself to go back to our old vet with a new golden. I think I'd bust out in tears. Normal? I don't know.
> 
> We're having trouble getting Tanner to quit eating random stuff outside and leave it isn't working well. I guess I need to take treats outside with me. Tips?


Mine eats random stuff too mainly leaves leave it doesn't work either. 

BTW my kid has the same battery powered car yours is riding in the background


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom-Gosh, I'm glad I'm not the only one, whose puppy eats everything outside!! It's an ongoing battle for sure!! I keep treats in my pocket and most of the time, he'll drop it, when I say leave it. Even with a thick crust of snow on the ground, he still finds stuff to eat! I'm not too worried about sticks and leaves so much, it's the stones and walnuts. Had to take all the bird feeders out of the yard too.

I haven't gone back to my old Vet, since mine past either and I used to work there. Totally understand


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I need to stick some treats in my pocket when we go out. He constantly picks up rocks, acorns and tops, and just dirt. It's so aggravating. He's like "yum, this is awesome I'm going to do it over and over!" Lol, stinker. He's been pulling a lot lately trying to get those things so I need to measure him and go get a harness. I feel like I am choking him. 

Last night I took him for a short walk and it was really windy. EVERYTHING scared him. The flag on someone's mailbox, blowing leaves, noises, and stuff I had no idea what was spooking him. He never went potty. He ate at 5:15 and didn't end of pooping until 9:20!! I took him out a few times and froze after about 10 minutes each time. Puppyhood is tough! Luckily my husband will be home this evening and I will have help back. So far my boys haven't started helping much since he's still little. 

Last night I put him in the crate right after he went potty at 9:20. I got him out at 5:15 and it appears he didn't go in his crate. There was a little drop or two of wet but probably because he was doing his best to hold it. He peed forever when we got outside. He normally goes out around 11:30 with my husband and again around 7:00 give or take if he wakes up whining. I just can't go without long sleep so I left him in the crate upstairs. I'm proud of my little man! 

Wish him happy thoughts today! It's the first day no one will be here most of the day. I'm heading to work and my boys start school back. He's playing up a storm right now.  I'll take him for a walk in a little while when the sun is starting to come up. It's freezing outside!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

About the picking up everything thing - Puppies, especially golden retrievers, explore with their mouths. That means anything new to them (or even remotely new), they will put into their mouths and chew on them. 

Kaizer, for the longest time, would pick up and eat rocks and cigarette butts. We were so so worried about the cig butts (more so than the rocks), and I've reached into his mouth to pull something out more than I care to admit. Sometimes he'd drop the rocks on his own too. But he was fine, the rocks would appear in his poop and the rare chance he swallowed a cig butt appeared in his poop too. Yesterday on our walk, he saw a bunch of cig butts on the ground. He gave them a sniff and carried on. It actually got to a point where I didn't want to take him for a walk because I'd spend the majority of it reaching into his mouth. Rocks were so high value to him, that he wouldn't even spit it out for cheese. He'd swallow it first :doh:

Even now, if he sees anything different on the ground, into his mouth it goes. Our house is backed up by woods. There's still spiky ball things falling off trees into our backyard and Kaizer's obsessed with them. He's constantly chewing and swallowing them. I think its all a learning curve, one day he'll get over it. And then it's going to happen all over again when the snow falls and melts..


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the spikey ball things in my fenced in yard and they hurt to step on and she constantly puts them in her mouth she loves leaves esp the holly leaves with the points, my hand is always in her mouth fetching stuff out.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner made it through his first real life day. My mil let him out around 11:00 and she said he peed twice. I let him out at 2:15 and poor guy had major diarrhea then and just now at 3:15. He was acting weird and luckily ran right to the backdoor. So proud! 

What can I feed him to help calm his tummy down?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Bodie had that a couple of weeks ago-got into something outside. No vomitting?? I ended up putting him on a bland diet, for a few days of boiled chicken breast and rice, with a healthy dollop of pure pumpkin ( not pie filling) They say sweet potato works too. 
You can also buy the Gastro Gard food, from the Vet's office. I eventually had to do that, as I could get the stool to form, but not harden. I didn't want to mess up his calcium levels, by keep him on bland food, too long.

Oh puppies!! Never a dull moment! Hopefully, he won't keep you up all night, having to go.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tanner is the typical golden. They will try and eat anything you let them. NOW is the time to break such bad habits. Rocks are NEVER on the menu. Do not let him think that rocks are ok. What you let him do now with be okay with him in the future. Rocks can cause all kinds of problems especially those with your pocketbook. I had to watch Bentley very closely when he was Tanner's age because he would try and eat or chew on lots of things. Bentley is now 2.5 and I still have to watch him but he know that rocks are not ok to put in his mouth. Smacking him on the nose and saying no, when he tries getting a rock, will teach him quickly. We are the only ones that can keep our boys and girls safe. :wavey:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I agree with Bentman2. My Cosmo had a fascination with rocks! He usually passed them (after throwing up or pooping all night) but one time he didn't and needed obstruction surgery to get 2 rocks out! It was pretty sad he continued to put rocks in his mouth. We had to ultimately keep a muzzle on him when he was off leash.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Just an fyi, when I say rocks, I mean those tiny gravel sized ones. Nothing else bigger, or I would've had a heart attack.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LynnC*

LynnC

I have used a muzzle, too. Better than having them swallow something!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I told him just yesterday he was heading towards a muzzle during backyard potty trips if he didn't start listening. I was kidding but if it keeps him safe and on task. Hmmm. The rocks we have in our backyard are bigger than the pea gravel. :-0 I don't know if he's swallowed one yet but anytime I see or hear one in his mouth he is told to drop or give...or I dig it out. He eats mouthfuls of grass clippings too...mud blob, yum! Lol. So gross.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's a video of my boys and Tanner last night. I missed a lot of the first crazy running but it's still cute. 

http://youtu.be/BjCmv3vr8qU

And here's a picture of my handsome stud muffin in his vest. Lol! He kept it on the whole walk and it didn't seem to bother him.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

How cute!!

How did you get him used to wearing it?, ours refuses to go potty when we put her sweater on she sits and picks at it!!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> How cute!!
> 
> How did you get him used to wearing it?, ours refuses to go potty when we put her sweater on she sits and picks at it!!!


I didn't...it was the first time he wore it.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I didn't...it was the first time he wore it.


Well that is awesome  

were still trying with the sweater and harness and leash she bites and scratches and refuses to move.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Well that is awesome
> 
> were still trying with the sweater and harness and leash she bites and scratches and refuses to move.


Aw, too bad! Tanner seemed like he could careless...he may have reached back at one point and bit at it but stopped and walked on. I think he may have been so interested in the goings on while walking that he forgot.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That video is so cute and even rambunctious, Tanner was still good with the kids! 
Btw- how's Tanner's diarrhea?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My husband said it wasn't diarrhea when he went out after breakfast today, yay!! Hope that continues!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Ugh, back to diarrhea this afternoon. He seems to feel fine though. 

We worked on commands once I got home. First inside and then outside. All those outside distractions are tough! We really worked hard on "wait" and "come". I wasn't sure what to say after wait but used okay come and he seemed to get it. 

He had one accident today. He peed in the kitchen while our family was eating dinner and playing Monopoly. We didn't see him do it but I saw a huge puddle. I am so ready for him to be fully potty trained...beyond ready really.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Okay, the diarrhea is getting worse. He was up 3 times during the night whining to go out and poop. :-( His vet appointment is in the morning though. What should we do? He's on Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy and only gets that for "treats" too. What could be causing it?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I went ahead and took Tanner to the vet today since they had an opening. They did a fecal and it didn't show anything. They gave him some tummy medicine to see if we can calm it down. They also gave him his last puppy shot, rabies, and kennel cough shot. I hope they don't bother him since he isn't 100% right now. 

As for the diarrhea she mentioned changing foods if it doesn't stop. He's one the PPP large breed puppy and she said it is rich but he's been on it since he was 7 weeks old. I'd rather not switch him. 

As for his one testicle, she said to come back in at 6 months just for a ball check. Lol! She said she wants to wait as long as possible to see if it will drop so the neuter won't be as invasive. 

He is 15 weeks and 4 days and weighed 29.3lbs.  I really like this vet and the office was nice and spacious.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor Tanner, hopefully he's feeling better soon. Is he kind of quiet tonight? My little guy got his 12 week vacc today and is definitely taking it easy tonight. No zoomies... I couldn't leave Bodie on his regular food, when he had diarrhea. After he'd firmed up for a few days, I slowly mixed his old food back and he's been fine since.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He was calmer and sleepy due in the evening but once again got up all night with diarrhea and again this morning. What should I do? Take him off his food and feed him what? He's already had breakfast. :-/


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I would take him in to vet and take a poop sample with you.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> I would take him in to vet and take a poop sample with you.


They did a fecal yesterday and found nothing.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

You've probably called the Vet by now, but Bodie was put on Tylosin (metronidazole helped, but didn't harden his poop) took poop sample in, put on Royal Canin Gastro dry and he was fine next day. Kept him on just Gastro for 3-4 days, I think and slowly put his food back in over 5 days. She had said to me, if it didn't resolve, we'd do a probiotic. His poop was negative too. He's been fine ever since.

Hope Tanner's doing better


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> You've probably called the Vet by now, but Bodie was put on Tylosin (metronidazole helped, but didn't harden his poop) took poop sample in, put on Royal Canin Gastro dry and he was fine next day. Kept him on just Gastro for 3-4 days, I think and slowly put his food back in over 5 days. She had said to me, if it didn't resolve, we'd do a probiotic. His poop was negative too. He's been fine ever since.
> 
> Hope Tanner's doing better


He still has pudding poop. Should I feed chicken/rice tonight? Does that normally help? How much of each? He weighs 29.3 lbs. If that isn't a good idea, I can run to the store for a little bag of something else...

What type probiotic do dogs take?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you tried a teaspoon of pure pumpkin mixed in with his food? Has to be pure pumpkin; NOT the pumpkin pie filling. Whole Foods has a 365 brand that's cheap.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

1/3 boiled chicken breast to 2/3 rice ratio, amount, probably what you'd give him in dry. I did pumpkin too. I did 1 tablespoon each meal. You just can't leave them on that for too long, because of the calcium levels. That's why I had to go to RC Gastro after 4 days.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've dealt with off and on diarrhea with my guy. What's worked best for me is to fast for 12-24 hours (so maybe fast him until tomorrow morning) to let his tummy settle down. Then feed a very bland diet broken up into very small portions (I did 6 small meals spaced throughout the day). As far as the bland diet you may have luck with boiled chicken and rice. I did not, but Mack is very sensitive. I had to feed boiled ground turkey and mashed sweet potatoes. You could also try the pumpkin that others recommended. Feed whatever bland meal works for him as all dogs are different until his stool firms up and then slowly start adding his kibble back in. Also just be sure you boil and then rinse whatever protein you feed as any grease can make things worse. Hope he feels better soon poor guy!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He only got up one time last night so that was better but he's still having very loose stools. I gave him a tablespoon of pumpkin and he loved it. I may boil up the rice and chicken for the next few meals. Then try a gastro food if it doesn't improve. He's still a happy playful puppy. He's so funny he will be running around like crazy them bam laying down calm. It's so cute. He such a doll. He got to meet his Mamaw Thursday and she just left to drive home. We will sure miss her! 

Oh, and last night Tanner was on one side and my 12 year old cat that isn't too sure about him yet jumped and sat to my right on the arm rest. I'd call that progress!

He's 15 weeks and 6 days today! Growing up fast. He's doing pretty well with "wait" now...still stubborn with "come".


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice pics! Glad he did better last night. Bodie never felt sick either, I just made sure he was drinking lots. Sorry, I meant to tell you about probiotic. Fortiflora works really well, to get the gut bacteria back to normal. Not sure if you can buy it in a store-I just got a box from the Vets office. (Non-prescription) 

Hope today's better!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Hope it all works out fast ! Such a cutie


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Nice pics! Glad he did better last night. Bodie never felt sick either, I just made sure he was drinking lots. Sorry, I meant to tell you about probiotic. Fortiflora works really well, to get the gut bacteria back to normal. Not sure if you can buy it in a store-I just got a box from the Vets office. (Non-prescription)
> 
> Hope today's better!


 Do you think a probiotic from PetSmart would work?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Wouldn't hurt. You could try it. I hope you will try the bland diet or Gastro. I tried at first, to just give him his food, pumpkin and yogurt, but no dice. Tummy couldn't take it. Do you mind if I ask, what medicine the Vet gave you?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe it was Endosorb.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Gracious, Tanner started limping tonight. He was playing with a toy and kind of fell down. It looked like his right front leg gave out. I hope he's okay in the morning. 

Video: http://youtu.be/8Xlk7L2QtcM


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that Tanner has gotten the vest down okay, you might buy him a rain slicker from Chilly Dogs. Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats. I was stationed in Georgia for what seemed a lifetime back in the winter of 1970 and it seemed to rain all the time. "Rainy Night in Georgia". After a terrible case of hot spots with Bentley, I decided it was cheaper and easier on him to keep him dry. So I bought him a rain slicker that he has to wear when it is raining and he has to go for his walk or run. The slicker is waterproof and reflective and does a great job of keeping most of him dry. Even in a moderate rain, just his head, legs and tail gets wet. That makes drying him off 5 minutes instead of 30. They are expensive (approx $75) but well worth the money. I would just buy one that he can use when he is an adult (1 year). You can still use it now it will just be big on him. Check around online and find out what the measurements of a 1 year old golden are and get one to fit that size. They are worth every penny. I have had Bentley's for 1.5 years now and it is still very nice and does a great job.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's been on chicken and rice since yesterday evening. Today he had one tiny poop on our walk and that's it for poop today. Hopefully his tummy is resetting. 

How long should we do chicken and rice before slowly adding back in his food?

Here's a video of him getting some energy out. My husband said he did it like five times but he only caught the last one. So funny! 

Video: https://youtu.be/N1Aw_ivx0gI


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanner is so funny! Love this gangly phase. Doesn't look like he's limping today. As soon as he goes solid, I would wait 3 days, then slowly mix his food back. Keep in mind, I was also giving Bodie tylocine as well as the Gastro and he was solid the next day. Maybe give your Vets office a quick call Monday, to see if that's ok. As I said, with my pup, I was nervous about leaving him on a bland diet too long, because of the calcium deficiencies in it.

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am definitely calling the vet this morning. He hasn't pooped much since he isn't eating his dog food right now but I want to let them know it went on so long. 

Tanner turned 16 weeks old yesterday! He weighs 30.7 lbs.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

How are things going today? Boy, Tanner loves the camera! He's so big!! I don't know how many pictures I have, of Bodie that his head is turned away, or he's flying at me in a blur! No patience that one!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

His diarrhea has decreased and he isn't pooping that much since he's only having chicken and rice. Tonight will be 2 days. I need to add in a little PPP at some point. I'm guessing I should do it at night so we will be home if it hurts his tummy again. I just hate for it to be over night if it hurts him again. 

For the pictures I was holding a tennis ball above my head and I told him to "wait". I'd snap a few and then throw him the ball. He'd eventually drop it on the floor and I'd take a few more. He is a pretty chill boy most of the time...unless my boys get him going nuts. ;-0


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm so glad his diarrhea is better! Hopefully, he will start getting regular asap! What is your secret, for getting Tanner to smile, in your signature pic? I love that one!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Uh-oh, I spoke too soon. We added a little dog food back in with the chicken and rice and he had diarrhea ALL night. :-( 

wdadswell - The smile is all him. He didn't smile in any of the 16 week pictures and I'm guessing he doesn't feel well.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh no! That's not good. You might want to think about the Gastro food and a medication for diarrhea now. Been there-so tempting, once they go solid to start them back. I ended up, using almost a whole small bag of RC Gastro, by the time I completed the switch back to his old food. He was getting less food then though. I found that Tylosin worked better for Bodie, more than the Metronidazole.

I know it's frustrating, especially when the both of you are up all night.
Hoping for a better day for Tanner!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just catching up on this whole thread. I'm so sorry you lost Cooper, what a terrible loss to the family. Sounds like a great idea to send Tanner to a trainer until you were ready for him, even though he may have picked up the habit of protecting his food there! I agree with others, just leave him eat alone and make sure visitors know that too. 

It sounds like the puppy food just may not be the right one for him - apologies if you already said and I missed it somewhere, but maybe change to a specific food for sensitive tummies, or just a totally different food. It can be hit and miss until you find one that suits your dog. I think the fact his diarrohea eased when he wasn't on the puppy food, shows that its not a bug, its just that particular food affecting him.

He is a very gorgeous puppy. My boys are 3 now and those difficult puppy days seem like forever ago, but they do pass. Every day brings something new. Soon you won't have to worry so much about everything he does and you'll wonder how you ever coped without him!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I called the vet this morning and we are going to try the metronidazole and she said to try IAMS large breed puppy...not a gastro food yet. We shall see if it works! 

Tanner peed on the landing upstairs while my husband was helping the boys get ready for school...I had already left. I will mention to him that he may need to stick him in the crate if he can't be watched well. He's 16 weeks for heavens sake...when will be house trained to potty outside only?! He is really wearing us out for sure. Cooper was NOT this hard but we didn't have kids. I still don't remember every thinking "what did we do?" except the first few nights when he would bark and whine.


----------



## pchivvy (Nov 27, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I called the vet this morning and we are going to try the metronidazole and she said to try IAMS large breed puppy...not a gastro food yet. We shall see if it works!
> 
> Tanner peed on the landing upstairs while my husband was helping the boys get ready for school...I had already left. I will mention to him that he may need to stick him in the crate if he can't be watched well. He's 16 weeks for heavens sake...when will be house trained to potty outside only?! He is really wearing us out for sure. Cooper was NOT this hard but we didn't have kids. I still don't remember every thinking "what did we do?" except the first few nights when he would bark and whine.



Frustrating for sure.

We are so lucky.... Jaxson was pretty much house trained within 2 weeks (taught by the other dogs to use the dog flap). We haven't had an accident for about 2 months now. Fingers crossed I haven't just jinxed myself!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We started the IAMS this afternoon...just about a cup to see how he does. He took his metronidazole midday. PRAYING for no diarrhea. 

I started thinking about the tick we found on him the 2nd day he was here and looked up symptoms. He had a few of them but they could just be normal or from something else. I figured I'd rule out the possibility so my husband took him in for a blood draw. We should hear the results tomorrow.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

It will get better, when you get some sleep!! As soon as Tanner gets through this, you will look at everything in a new light. Hope to you have a better night!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We had a solid poop this morning!!! Yay!! He got metronidazole at noon and evening yesterday and IAMS for dinner yesterday and breakfast today. I PRAY that it isn't just the medicine helping and that when he comes off it will stay solid.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I called the vet this morning and we are going to try the metronidazole and she said to try IAMS large breed puppy...not a gastro food yet. We shall see if it works!
> 
> Tanner peed on the landing upstairs while my husband was helping the boys get ready for school...I had already left. I will mention to him that he may need to stick him in the crate if he can't be watched well. He's 16 weeks for heavens sake...when will be house trained to potty outside only?! He is really wearing us out for sure. Cooper was NOT this hard but we didn't have kids. I still don't remember every thinking "what did we do?" except the first few nights when he would bark and whine.


We didn't consider Noah completely house trained until after 6 months old. Never let him out of our sight, and when we couldn't supervise him, into the crate he went. 

It will get better. Read "it's a puppy, not a problem" up at the top of the Puppy forum, if you haven't already.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I've read it but I DO need to re-read it now that Tanner man is here and in full puppy mode. Lol!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> I've read it but I DO need to re-read it now that Tanner man is here and in full puppy mode. Lol!


I have to re-read it myself some days! :


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's tummy is doing well with the Metronidazole and IAMS. I wonder if it would be just as fine with the meds and PPP he was eating before. I was afraid to try. 

We had a nice walk today. He found a pine cone and carried it a ways. It was so cute. He eventually dropped it on his own. He loves car rides but want happy when my son needed to sit in the booster...I'm pretty sure Tanner thinks it's his. Lol! 

I told him the bus was here and ran over to the door like hurry up lady!! He loves to watch the boys get off the bus. He just sits so nice and waits. 

One bad moment was him standing in the kitchen and just peeing right there on the floor in front of me. No signs of I need to potty were given. He had recently been out too. :-/ Maybe he didn't like me getting onto his brother for getting in trouble at school. I totally told my son that I can't handle a puppy and him not doing well in school just because he's talking and playing with friends rather than doing the work. That if it didn't get better at school I'd have to sell Tanner. I never could but taking video games away hasn't worked and neither has cancelling extracurricular activities. I swear Tanner heard and was I'm gonna get you back! He was staring at me when I realized what he was doing. Little stinker. They drove me to drink this afternoon...a big glass of chocolate milk and dang it was good! ;-)


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Super cute pics!! Love your kitty! Glad the meds are working.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Super cute pics!! Love your kitty! Glad the meds are working.


My kitty is a meanie! No one will touch her but me. She will be purring and bite. :-(


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We went to the park this afternoon and I let him play with two other dogs in the small dog park. The large one scares me and rightfully so. There were three dogs from the same owner that kept starting a fight with dogs. Dog parks scare me. 

Tanner had fun walking but I really have to work on him pulling and wanting to greet every single person. We had to leave after two laps and some play bc the parks water fountains were off and I didn't pack any water. :-/

Picture 1: Tanner thinks this is his car seat. Lol!

Picture 2: Tanner was so cute laying on the tiny bed I bought when he was 7 weeks old! My how he's grown. 

Picture 3: He wants his dinner but has an hour to wait. Poor guy!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Great photos! I wish Sona looked that relaxed in the car. He sure is a handsome boy


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Wicky said:


> Great photos! I wish Sona looked that relaxed in the car. He sure is a handsome boy


We are very fortunate that he seems to love rides! How does Sona act in the car?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner lost his two front teeth! I noticed a little blood on his pound puppy toy so I looked. I was shocked to see both front ones gone! So cute! He's 16 weeks and 5 days...weighs 33.5 lbs. 

Two funny things about Tanner: He gets hiccups so often! He gets them from eating so fast and if he gets nervous or surprises. It's so precious. He loves to lay on his back and sleep. Cooper used to do it on the couch but Tanner pretty much lays like that anywhere.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Tanner is too cute! Luna gets hiccups all the time when she drinks her water too fast. Look out - Big Boy Teeth to bite you with soon  !


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of your lovely Cooper. I'm so glad that you've opened your hearts to Tanner, he is absolutely beautiful and I look forward to watching him grow up on the forum.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks y'all. He has our hearts for sure. 

Tanner snores video: https://youtu.be/bJkpTKGoo2s

Bella and Tanner video: 
https://youtu.be/4AGRe4c6f5Y


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie loves to sleep like that too its too cute!!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner turned 17 weeks yesterday! He's such a sweet boy. He's doing better with potty training. We have a bell hanging on the door and he will either go ring it or just sit by the door and stare at us. Lol. He LOVES going on walks and playing with his toys. He's so adorable playing with his tennis balls! Totally uncoordinated!

We are almost done with his metronidazole and I'm nervous about how he will do without it. We did go down to one pill a day on Friday I believe. Not sure if we should have done that but we were afraid for him to go cold turkey when we head back to work tomorrow. Fingers crossed his tummy remains fine. 

I'm a little concerned about the IAMS we have him on at the vets suggestion. When we went to Pet Smart the cashier made me feel bad about giving him a food that isn't considered high quality. Is it that bad of a food?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

If your vet has recommended Iams for Tanner's tummy troubles and it seems to be helping him I don't think that you shouldn't let a sales clerk at a pet store make you feel bad about what you are feeding him. It is pretty obvious to any of us that have read your posts on this forum that you are deeply devoted to Tanner and are doing what you consider best for him. It has been my experience that a great many employees at the big box pet stores are not the experts they claim to be. Perhaps others on the forum can give you more advice on Tanner's food but if it is working and the diarrhea has stopped I think he will be fine on Iams. Also, just as an aside, a few years ago we had a dog with the most delicate of stomachs. Since she was an insulin dependent diabetic we had some limitations regarding the food she could eat. At the vet's recommendation (because Maggie frequently got a runny tummy) we ended up adding pet dophilus to her food at every meal. She did not have diarrhea again after that. I don't know if it would be help Tanner but if the diarrhea returns it might be worth asking the vet about. Tanner is a beautiful boy


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

The best food is the one that makes your pet healthy. Not the one with the highest price tag. A lot of dogs can't tolerate the higher protein and richness of "high end" foods. They do much better with grains and other "fillers" in their diet. Ask your vet about probiotics. They really do work. Especially after using antibiotics.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He's on probiotics now too. We started around the same time we did the metronidazole. I sure hope his tummy will be fine when the medicine is gone.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Tanner is growing into such a handsome boy. And,what a poser he is. It's a rare occasion for me to get a good shot of Quinsy; as soon as she see's the phone, she bolts. 

I'm glad he is doing better. Hopefully he'll be AOK after he's done with his meds. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love all the photos of Tanner. He is so so handsome. The best one for me was the one Tanner sitting in the car chair with his paw hanging out. What a pose! And the video of his snoring. The one was priceless.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank y'all! He is such a mess. We've had a nice holiday off with him and will miss him as we head back to work and school tomorrow. :-(


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner had in between soft serve and diarrhea again this morning. He had one metronidazole Saturday through Monday and was fine until this morning. :-( I pray he isn't about to start back with diarrhea. My husband went ahead and gave him the medicine and we will give him the other tonight. I think we will only have one left at that point.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We're going to do a second round of metronidazole. Hope that takes care of his tummy issues.

We've been noticing he's been having issues with not sprinkle peeing when he's excited. I need to search for past posts for some info on that. 

He lost another bottom tooth. That's the 4th in a couple days and the new ones are basically back in. Crazy how fast they come in!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor Tanner. Hopefully, that will get him back on track. Love how he's still sleeping in his little boy bed! He is so handsome!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Cutie pie was so cute at bedtime two days ago so I had to snap a few more pictures.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He's adorable and so handsome!! I love all the pics! Where his parents big? I can't get over how much taller and overall bigger he is than my pup who is a couple of weeks older! It makes me wonder if my guy is going to be a peanut lol!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> He's adorable and so handsome!! I love all the pics! Where his parents big? I can't get over how much taller and overall bigger he is than my pup who is a couple of weeks older! It makes me wonder if my guy is going to be a peanut lol!


The breeder said his dad was a big boy...maybe around 80 or so. Mom wasn't as big. This is a picture of dad and mom.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Ugh! Out of nowhere Tanner jumped to the couch and started peeing! My husband was suppose to be watching him. I had only let the room for a minute to go get in the bath. I wonder if he was mad at me for leaving him. Never will know! I had to postpone the bath to clean up urine while my husband took him outside. Fun times. He's currently asleep on the bathroom floor snoring.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no!!!! Thank goodness Luna can't jump up on the couch yet! Can't wait for that.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He started jumping up on the couch around 15 weeks...a week after we got him. He's determined to jump on our bed but it will be a long time before that happens bc it's tall! 

Here's a video (it's long) of an interaction between Bella, our 11.5 year old not so nice cat, and the Tan-man. It amazes me how still he stays. Video link: https://youtu.be/50gVshxOTTg

And one from tonight with a stone bulldog. Lol! https://youtu.be/abeqfcZgBvo


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

That's too funny! At one point it looked like they were having a showdown! I love how he sat his bottom on the stairs! Such a cutie!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Those videos are priceless!! I thought your cat was very brave. Does Tanner chase Bella? Nala was so bad at chasing the cats and was worried she was going to teach Bodie. He is awesome at stairs!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is a funny video of Tanner and Bella. Cats rule! Have you seen the UTube video "Dog Do Not Pass"? Tanner and Bella could have been in that.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's first time trying out his new treat toy. He caught on so fast! We are trying a little PPP in it to see what his tummy does on the meds. I would love for him to be able to eat it rather than the Iams. 

Video: https://youtu.be/6uJ3AK-b2BM


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

He's so delicate-if that had been Bodie, that would have been under the couch, with him going after it in 2 seconds! I had to crazy glue his treat ball plate to a tote lid, so it wouldn't take off!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> He's so delicate-if that had been Bodie, that would have been under the couch, with him going after it in 2 seconds! I had to crazy glue his treat ball plate to a tote lid, so it wouldn't take off!


Bwahaha! I was surprised how well he did. I was thinking he would chew it up to get to the food. It sure kept him busy for a long time!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

If Tanner loves his food puzzles you should look into the ones made by Nina Ottosson. My guy LOVES them and you can set them up different ways and add on pieces to some of them. They do occupy some time don't they and tire them out mentally!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We got snow in GA!! Woohoo!! Tanner is definitely a snow buddy. He loved it!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

And the funniest...he turned into a snow bunny.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG-too friggin cute!!! Did he make the racetrack around the trees?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Video of Tanner's commands in the snow: https://youtu.be/ZAIKLCjC96E

Video of Tanner playing in the snow: 
https://youtu.be/A7pBTBj_6hU

Video of Tanner and Chubbs (Bassett hound and pit mix): 
https://youtu.be/NsaNKDcL0RE


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> OMG-too friggin cute!!! Did he make the racetrack around the trees?


He kept running around the bushes in front of the porch...they are ugly because the roofers pretty much ruined them throwing old shingles down on them. :-/


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

One off my camera of Tanner in yesterdays snow. I hope we get some more this year.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Look at that handsome boy! Love the way the white snow looks on their black noses!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Look at that handsome boy! Love the way the white snow looks on their black noses!!


 I do too! I hope we get more so I...um, he can play again. ;-)


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Loved your video although Tanner might have understood "play dead" means tummy rub. So cute......


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Mel said:


> Loved your video although Tanner might have understood "play dead" means tummy rub. So cute......


Probably! Lol.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's 18 weeks old! He definitely has a stubborn side. He loves to try and eat dirt, rocks, sticks...and pretty much whatever. He finishes his metronidazole tomorrow morning and we will see if his tummy holds strong or if we will have to dig into why he has diarrhea. His poop is basically soft serve still. :-/ We may have to get an allergy test to see if we can nip this in the bud asap.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Really think you should get Tanner into modelling! Remember when I was telling you, I couldn't get Bodie to go solid on Metronidazole? As soon as the Vet switched him to Tylosin, along with the Gastro food, by next day he was solid. Might be worth a shot?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 18 weeks Tanner. He is such a handsome boy. Hard to believe he's only 5 weeks older than Luna  Luna looks like a pip squeak compared to him.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Really think you should get Tanner into modelling! Remember when I was telling you, I couldn't get Bodie to go solid on Metronidazole? As soon as the Vet switched him to Tylosin, along with the Gastro food, by next day he was solid. Might be worth a shot?


The metronidazole had him solid for a while with soft serve here and there. My husband said it was closer to diarrhea last night. :-/ Are you sticking with the Gastro food for good?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

No, I only used it, to give his stomach a break. He went solid the next day. Then fed Gastro exclusively (still put pumpkin in it) for 4-5 days, then slowly transitioned his old food back.
Vet recommended Tylosin, because Metronidazole wasn't working.

I haven't had any problems since, but you could be dealing with something different. 
Hope Tanner gets this resolved soon.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

What are the thoughts on dogs eating dirt? Vitamin deficiency? Tanner will gobble up mouthfuls of dirt before we can stop him. He seems to like it like food. Ew! Surely that can't be helping his stomach issues.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

With these dogs, it is hard to tell why they eat what they do. You just have to keep correcting them because it will cause a problem, sooner or later. I would redirect him with a milk bone and a no when he does that. Bentley will get dirt in his mouth trying to get a rock out of the ground just because he likes to carry a rock around in his mouth. I just make a hard rule not to let him have anything in his mouth that I do not want in his stomach. These dogs have to know boundaries. Tanner is a handsome dude and reminds me of Bentley at his age. We love all the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Tanner is so handsome. He reall does pose!!

If you google why do puppies eat dirt, you won't believe how much you will find!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I did google why they eat random stuff and read a few articles. I figured someone on here was smarter than the articles. ;-) 

Today is Tanners first day with no medicine and he's done okay so far but hasn't gone #2 since this morning. Fingers crossed it's normal! He's as active and crazy as ever.  

Picture 1: He's not a huge cuddler yet but he walked over and just plopped down on me this afternoon while me and the boys watched Harry Potter. 

Picture 2: He is going to accidentally jump in the bath with me very soon!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

He is a handsome big boy! I love all the photos of Tanner!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Welllllll, Tanner's back to diarrhea and actually threw up twice this morning. It was like oatmeal consistency. :-( I took him to the vet and took two different poop samples from today. They tried a fecal but he was totally cleaned out. They are going to send it off for the test. We should get the result on this one on Monday. 

For now they told me to give him Immodium if he continues to have diarrhea and then another 8-10 hours later if he continues to have it. We may switch to a sensitive stomach food in a few days if the diarrhea continues. If it continues after that I will request an allergy test...that the vet talked me out of today. He said that an allergy wouldn't be causing this issue at his age. What? If it's an allergy to a certain ingredient how could it NOT be causing diarrhea??


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Poor guy pooped in his crate while we were at the eye doctor for my son. He just couldn't hold it. :-( Then he would even eat his dog food dinner. I am about to boil chicken and rice for him again. I feel so bad for my sweetie. I guess we might be switching to a sensitive stomach food before I thought.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh no-poor Tanner! I was so hoping he was over it. I hope the Immodium starts working for him.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

And he just barfed tons of liquid and breakfast up. :-( So I boiled more chicken and rice. When will this end?!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hope Tanner is feeling better! How has he been the rest of the day? Did you try giving his tummy a rest for 12-24 hours? It can be hard when they act hungry, but sometimes their GI tract is so irritated it just needs a rest to calm down. My guy has had his share of tummy troubles (has a very sensitive stomach) What I have found helpful is when starting to feed him again after a bout of tummy upset is to feed a very bland diet in very small portions more frequently. When it seems things are getting better you can increase the amount and decrease the number of feedings. I've found you have to do things very slowly. Also, I've learned not to give any kibble until things have been normal for a little bit (from a few days of completely normal up to a week or so) and I also add that back in extremely slowly. My guy gets diarrhea if he eats anything other than his normal diet, including tiny rocks or sticks. Do you think Tanner seems to get sick after he eats the dirt? Thankfully now that I've got down how to correct it, it doesn't last. But I will say at one point I definitely made things a lot worse before I figured out what worked for him. It was almost like things spiraled out of control. Have you heard from the vet on the fecal results? Sometimes (not always) when the Flagyl doesn't work it is dietary. One way to test that is to take everything away and stick with a very bland diet for a while. I found that I had to do things one at a time or it would get very confusing trying to figure out what helped and what made things worse (not that this is the case with you).


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Hope Tanner is feeling better! How has he been the rest of the day? Did you try giving his tummy a rest for 12-24 hours? It can be hard when they act hungry, but sometimes their GI tract is so irritated it just needs a rest to calm down. My guy has had his share of tummy troubles (has a very sensitive stomach) What I have found helpful is when starting to feed him again after a bout of tummy upset is to feed a very bland diet in very small portions more frequently. When it seems things are getting better you can increase the amount and decrease the number of feedings. I've found you have to do things very slowly. Also, I've learned not to give any kibble until things have been normal for a little bit (from a few days of completely normal up to a week or so) and I also add that back in extremely slowly. My guy gets diarrhea if he eats anything other than his normal diet, including tiny rocks or sticks. Do you think Tanner seems to get sick after he eats the dirt? Thankfully now that I've got down how to correct it, it doesn't last. But I will say at one point I definitely made things a lot worse before I figured out what worked for him. It was almost like things spiraled out of control. Have you heard from the vet on the fecal results? Sometimes (not always) when the Flagyl doesn't work it is dietary. One way to test that is to take everything away and stick with a very bland diet for a while. I found that I had to do things one at a time or it would get very confusing trying to figure out what helped and what made things worse (not that this is the case with you).


 We are suppose to get the results back on Monday. We switched to chicken and rice last night so it's been 24 hours. We may need to give him smaller meals tomorrow. I've already fed him tonight. He just had super watery yellow diarrhea a few minutes ago. :-( I gave him an Immodium afterwards. I was afraid to give it to him again since he threw up yesterday afternoon and I had given him one. 

Nothing is easy this time around. We never had issues with Cooper so this came as a surprise. Poor guy. I hope we can get him feeling better asap.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry your little man is having issues. Highly doubt it's allergies. I'm guessing giardia or coccidia--they aren't treated with the same meds.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Poor boy!! It's so tough when they are sick and you don't know whats causing it! Hope he sleeps ok tonight so you both can get some rest.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thankfully he slept okay but he did have the same yellow diarrhea this morning after his chicken and rice. He also threw up a tiny amount...on the carpet, of course. ;-)

He's having horrible excitement pee issues too. :-/ Sprinkle peed all over my foot when we got home from the mall a few ago. I took him out and then he sprinkle peed all over again when he saw his daddy.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh I am so so sorry to read this. As you know, we are in the same boat. Our Dela has been on antibiotics almost since the day we got her. I was so so hoping Tanner had kicked whatever it was to the curb! I am so sorry. Such a hassle and so sad for Tanner and you guys!!! I keep telling myself, at least our two are still growing and acting healthy.

Both metro as well as amoxicillin seem to do the trick with keeping her stool formed. We still have another week on the amoxicillin and then the vet suggested ANOTHER round "to be sure". He had up'd the dose and extended the duration. Anyone know what antibiotic is used to treat coccidia? 

From my heart I totally get where you are and perhaps the feeling of desperation. I will follow your story very closely. My fingers are crossed you get to the bottom of this ASAP!!!

ps-We are on Hills Prescription I/D (which is also a gastro food). Like you I also thought it might be allergies but the vet said if her stools are normal on antibiotics but soft when not, it's most likely not allergies. He said we could send a stool sample to a lab that will do more in depth tests. I think we will go that route if this antibiotic series doesn't work. Also, our pup no longer has any "good bacteria" in her gut (no surprise with all the antibiotics!!!) so we are doing the FortiFlora daily. Sounds like you are doing the probiotic too. My feeling is this is very important. Hope the vet gives you answers TOMORROW!!!

-sorry for the long reply - really don't mean to hijack your post.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

No way, thank you for the information! You didn't hijack.  Tanner finally had a firm but orange poop from 48 hours on chicken rice and pumpkin. If it were bacteria it wouldn't have firmed up, right? Heck, I don't know.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

How's poor Tanner doing this morning? Hope things are moving in the right direction for him!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's 19 weeks old (as of yesterday)! Today will be his 3rd day back on just chicken, rice, and pumpkin. His poop has firmed up but he can't stay on chicken and rice forever. I just called the vet and they said his fecal they sent out was negative for everything. UGH! I wanted an answer. I feel helpless. Poor baby. I asked the front desk to have the vet call me back with what I should do. 

I think I may call our old vet and get an appointment with them just as a second opinion. We are going to be broke as a joke.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry Tanner is having all these problems! I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> I'm so sorry Tanner is having all these problems! I hope you get answers soon.


Thank you!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I went ahead and took him to our old vet this afternoon. They ran another Giardia test which came back negative. They didn't run any blood work yet but they did listen to my concern about his excitement peeing and random potty accident. When the vet tech picked him up and put him on the table he peed all over and they got a sample. She looked and saw red and white blood cells in his pee. He's on an antibiotic to clear up the UTI. She also told me to change his food...again. I went to Petco and we are trying Merrick grain free puppy for now. He ate it right up. The vet put him on 500 mg of metronidazole which is double what he got on the last two doses. He will be on it for 5 days and we will see how he does this weekend and figure out where to go from here. She said that if this doesn't work we will start with blood work to check for other issues that could be going on. :-/


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! The poor boy! I can't believe he has a UTI on top of everything! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Oh my goodness! The poor boy! I can't believe he has a UTI on top of everything! Hope he feels better soon!


 Seriously! He's been such a trooper and can't have felt well lately.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh gosh! A UTI in addition to the "mystery" illness?!?! I'm so so sorry! What is the antibiotic for that? And more metro...I do hope that helps finish off the unknown. I'm following with great interest. I so want to see Tanner well! 

I hear you about breaking the bank! I think we will be on Ramen noodles for awhile ;-)~

Dela still seems okay...but you and I have been here before. We've got a lot longer on the antibiotics so we will see.

My fingers are crossed for you guys!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

How's Tanner feeling today? Any improvement yet?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He did great yesterday on the medicine and Merrick grain free uppy. Poop is all firm. He's taking 1.5 metro in the morning and the uti antibiotic. The metro will be done Friday. Then we can see how he does over the weekend. I pray he's fine. He needs a break from having medicine in his system and being sick when there's not. I am praying Merrick is our magic food.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I just had to share more pics of our cutie.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner took his first training class at Petco. He started in Puppy 2 and did great with the name game. He did pretty good with recall where the trainer walked away with him leashed and I'd call his name for him to come back. He had another golden with him part of the time and had a blast playing with him. He was a tall golden who is around 8 months old. He had a narrow face and skinny legs that reminded me of a greyhound. Tanners now napping. He is worn out!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Note to self...no beds in the crate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> He did great yesterday on the medicine and Merrick grain free uppy. Poop is all firm. He's taking 1.5 metro in the morning and the uti antibiotic. The metro will be done Friday. Then we can see how he does over the weekend. I pray he's fine. He needs a break from having medicine in his system and being sick when there's not. I am praying Merrick is our magic food.


I am praying all is o.k. now-this sounds like good news. Your Tanner is just adorable, I love all of the pics. My two would tear a bed apart, too! They tear stuffed toys apart!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Yesterday was his first full day off of the metronidazole and he was fine. I'm praying today he will continue doing well on the Merrick food. 

He's still taking the uti medicine and having excitement peeing. We tried out a mobile pet grooming place yesterday and he peed all over the foyer when he met the girl. They did a great job on him. He's so fluffy! They said he was wonderful and did even flinch when they turned on the drimmel to file his nails down smooth. Good boy!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanner really is a beautiful boy! He has the best smile! I've yet, to get one of those pics.
You are so lucky, he is good with his nails! They look like they are black too, which makes them harder to do! I have to practice every day and bribe Bodie!

So glad day one was fine-off the metro-keep it up Tanner!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Tanner really is a beautiful boy! He has the best smile! I've yet, to get one of those pics.
> You are so lucky, he is good with his nails! They look like they are black too, which makes them harder to do! I have to practice every day and bribe Bodie!
> 
> So glad day one was fine-off the metro-keep it up Tanner!!


His nails are black...is that normal? Cooper's were clear/white. I knew they looked different but never placed why! Lol.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He looks sooo handsome after his grooming! Mack's nails are black too!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

More zoomie fun! I wish would have caught him before this. He had already done about ten laps and jumped over the little table between the couch and chair. I kind of think he would like to be an agility dog. 

Video: https://youtu.be/UVmSNfJsrms


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Tanner is just adorable. You can tell he is having an awesome time. Would you believe at the age of 7 and 6, our Tucker, Golden Ret. and Tonka, Samoyed, do that! They run from the entry way into the Family Room, up four stairs to the dining room, down four stairs to the living room and round and round!


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Still all good Day 3 no metro? My fingers are crossed! I do indeed hope you guys have kicked the bug to the curb! PLEASE keep posting pics of Tanner...What a handsome boy. He looks very similar to Dela. 

I called our vet yesterday as Dela finished her Amoxicillin and as expected, he REALLY wanted her to do one last course...two more weeks. We are introducing normal large breed puppy food weaning her off of the I/D. We also got another box of FortiFlora to combat the lack of good bacteria in her gut. 

Here is to our two being HEALTHY pups from here on out!!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

moyamuhle said:


> Still all good Day 3 no metro? My fingers are crossed! I do indeed hope you guys have kicked the bug to the curb! PLEASE keep posting pics of Tanner...What a handsome boy. He looks very similar to Dela.
> 
> I called our vet yesterday as Dela finished her Amoxicillin and as expected, he REALLY wanted her to do one last course...two more weeks. We are introducing normal large breed puppy food weaning her off of the I/D. We also got another box of FortiFlora to combat the lack of good bacteria in her gut.
> 
> Here is to our two being HEALTHY pups from here on out!!!


Day 3 off of metronidazole went great! He also had a normal poop this morning! The quantity seems to be much more with Merrick grain-free puppy food...don't care though as long as it isn't the runs! ;-) I do worry that it's not specifically a large breed puppy food though.


----------



## Roxys Mom (Nov 30, 2015)

Love his zoomies.....we call it "the flash" here...it results in me running and Kona chasing me. We often play peekaboo which makes him crazy since he can't figure out where I went...love it! The name came from Big Bang...I run like Sheldon when he is in costume...&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

That's awesome that Tanner is doing better! It's so tough when they are sick and you just want to help them feel better.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> That's awesome that Tanner is doing better! It's so tough when they are sick and you just want to help them feel better.


Absolutely!! I thought it would never end and we still don't know why. 4-5 weeks of diarrhea and we still don't know why. I'm scared to give him any treats or new foods to try. It's so sad but I'm glad his tummy is doing better.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Absolutely!! I thought it would never end and we still don't know why. 4-5 weeks of diarrhea and we still don't know why. I'm scared to give him any treats or new foods to try. It's so sad but I'm glad his tummy is doing better.


I feel the same way after going through a few bouts of it! 

Tanner's such cutie! I keep hoping it was just a young puppy's sensitive tummy and as Mack grows he'll grow out of it!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Okay, I hope I don't jinx myself saying this. Tanner's been off of metronidazole for a week and his tummy is doing great! Woohoo! Thank goodness since my husband has been in Chicago all week. He's done amazing sleeping at night. He's crated upstairs so if he's made noise I haven't heard.  I'd put him in around 9:15 and wake him up at 5:00 the days I had to work and then last night he went in at 10:10 and got him out at 6:50. So proud of my big boy. He's 20 weeks and 5 days today...and weighs 44 lbs (at least using the home scale and holding him.) 

We had our second training session today but we didn't a whole lot. He did work on stay with us walking around him. He showed off and did his sitting, laying, shaking, leaving the treat, and waiting. I was hoping we'd working more on recalling with him walking away with Tanner but since there was another pup I guess it didn't work out. At least Tanner got to play with a 16 week old German shepherd. She was so cute! She was scared at first but finally opened up and played. Tanner tripped me out when he backed his bootie up and seemed to be saying "you can mount me I'm cool with that". Lol!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's Tanner waiting patiently for his dinner. I don't ever have to tell him to sit for food. Sweet boy. 

Video: https://youtu.be/vaQ1JshM1gg


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanner is so sweet! Boy is his coat getting long! How the heck did you lift him on your scale, at 44lbs?? I had to give up, when Bodie was 32lbs and believe me, I tried!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Tanner is so sweet! Boy is his coat getting long! How the heck did you lift him on your scale, at 44lbs?? I had to give up, when Bodie was 32lbs and believe me, I tried!!


I got skills. ;-) Just kidding...he was hecka heavy! I'll have to stop soon.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner loves his Chuck It ball. He was killing tennis balls and it's a perfect replacement. He loves to try to catch it so I bounce it hard on the ground and then he jumps. He catches it every blue moon. ;-) 

He says Happy Valentine's!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Happy Valentines day to you and Tanner!!
He is SO CUTE!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Now that's-an incredible shot!!! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Now that's-an incredible shot!!! Happy Valentines Day!


Totally got lucky with that shot...took it with my cell phone!  And even more surprising, he caught the ball too! He only catches it every now and then. Ha!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Is Tanner still doing well on the new food? Sure hope so!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Karen519 - He is still doing well on the Merrick Puppy!!! Yay! I still have my fingers crossed every time he poops. Lol! I'm not sure the UTI is gone or not though. He just finished his meds for that yesterday but he still seems to need to go out a lot.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

That video is so cute of playing chase with the boys!



AngelCoopersMom said:


> Here's a video of my boys and Tanner last night. I missed a lot of the first crazy running but it's still cute.
> 
> http://youtu.be/BjCmv3vr8qU
> 
> And here's a picture of my handsome stud muffin in his vest. Lol! He kept it on the whole walk and it didn't seem to bother him.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I saw a trainer who said "Yes!" each time the dog obeyed a command. She had a couple treats in the fist of her hand and released them as she said "Yes!" Eventually I'm sure the treats stopped, but she would still say "Yes!" and they knew they did well.



AngelCoopersMom said:


> Ugh, back to diarrhea this afternoon. He seems to feel fine though.
> 
> We worked on commands once I got home. First inside and then outside. All those outside distractions are tough! We really worked hard on "wait" and "come". I wasn't sure what to say after wait but used okay come and he seemed to get it.
> 
> He had one accident today. He peed in the kitchen while our family was eating dinner and playing Monopoly. We didn't see him do it but I saw a huge puddle. I am so ready for him to be fully potty trained...beyond ready really.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Tanner is so doggone cute I can't stand it! I've been reading through this whole thread, but on page 18 have decided I'm going to have to quit soon or I will never get anything done. But I love all of the pictures - he is sooooo cute!

Have you tried gluten-free, grain-free food for him? I had to switch to it for my smaller dog and it's the only one she can tolerate. She get's 4Health from Tractor Supply. My 3 yr old Golden is on Kirklands.

I want to follow your thread. Is there anything special I need to do to follow it? Or will this comment do the trick?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

DebHow said:


> Tanner is so doggone cute I can't stand it! I've been reading through this whole thread, but on page 18 have decided I'm going to have to quit soon or I will never get anything done. But I love all of the pictures - he is sooooo cute!
> 
> Have you tried gluten-free, grain-free food for him? I had to switch to it for my smaller dog and it's the only one she can tolerate. She get's 4Health from Tractor Supply. My 3 yr old Golden is on Kirklands.
> 
> I want to follow your thread. Is there anything special I need to do to follow it? Or will this comment do the trick?


 Not sure about following the thread...wish I knew more but I'm pretty new here too.  

We did switch him to Merrick grain free puppy and he's been okay for over a week now off of the metronidazole. Yay!!!! I don't know if it is the gf switch but that's all I can think it can be. I'll forever be afraid to change or even let him try new veggies and etc. That stinks but as long as his tummy is okay I'm happy!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

No, no, no! Please don't let the diarrhea start again. My husband just texted me and said Tanner had some while they were outside playing. He's done well for almost 11 days off of medicine. Fingers crossed it is just a fluke.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh my fingers are crossed too!!! Perhaps it was a once off thing. I sure do hope so!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He went again just a few minutes ago...lots of diarrhea. He's had no new treats as he only gets his kibble. The only thing I can think of is we opened a new bag of his food, the grain free Merrick, but it's the same thing he's had. I called the vet and the receptionist is going to call me back.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nooooo! You guys have been through enough!! Something outside maybe??


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe the food is expired? I'd assume that expired food would cause diarrhea.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just saw this! Hopefully, it's a fluke and he just got into something in the yard that's upsetting his tummy! Let us know how he is!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Food isn't expired I checked and the date is 2017...thank goodness. I would have felt awful. The vet called last night and I was able to run up there and get Panacur to wipe out any possible whipworms since it seems like it's going in a cycle. She said this is our last thing to try before general blood work panel...then to do a more in depth search for allergies and things that don't happen often. 

He's happy and acts healthy just as always so that's a blessing.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Geez, what a day and morning it has been. When I got home from work he had pooped in the crate but luckily it wasn't on him too much. I cleaned him up and the crate up. Then this morning he had done it again. I was hoping he'd be okay since his last poop last night was a little firmer. Nope. He pooped in the crate over night and was covered in it. I had to bathe him and then clean up the mess. I got up at 5:00 and in the shower at 5:50. I've decided not to go to work today because I'm afraid he will do it again. 

I'll call the vet in a little bit. I don't know if they will do anything today since he had his last panacur dose today. I want my baby healthy...and for longer than 10 days!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a happy camper after bath. He's scared to death of the blow dryer and starts shaking even with it on low. I did a little but he's still really wet.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor you and Tanner!! I really thought he was out of the woods! He is such a good boy-so not fair!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry you and Tanner are going through this! I hope the vet can figure it out. He looks so cute after his bath.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love his handsome face! Hope he's feeling better tonight.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He's the same. It's weird. He will have a firmer poop and then it goes right back to diarrhea. He had blood work yesterday at 9:00 so we may get the info today. He's still eating and playing like normal Tanner. He's growing too...looks so long all stretched out.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope you get some answers with the blood work. I can't get over Tanner's coat. I love his white chest! When he was still damp, it looked like a heart with a big tear drop at the bottom.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Puppy class was cancelled today so I took him to Lowe's. He was so interested in the little moving trucks and beeps it made. We worked on heeling and staying. He did really well other than some pulling. 

He still has very liquid diarrhea. The vet called my husband and left a message rather than me...which they were suppose to call. The blood work looked okay other than elevated phosphorus. She wasn't sure why that was happening. She did put in an extra test to look at pancreatic function or something. She mentioned a consult with the lab. I do not know. I'm just ready for our boy to be normal! He acts normal but we can't continue to miss won't because of the potty issues. She said for us to call in for another (4th) dose of metronidazole if he was still having problems. Luckily I have two doses left from the last time (they gave us extra) so I gave him some with his dinner. He just can't stay on this stuff forever. :-(


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Not a happy camper after bath. He's scared to death of the blow dryer and starts shaking even with it on low. I did a little but he's still really wet.


I don't blame him. I'm scared to death of the blow dryer too. Those things are noisy. 

I thought I said it before but couldn't find it...Tanner is amazing. Thanks so much for sharing him with us.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> I don't blame him. I'm scared to death of the blow dryer too. Those things are noisy.
> 
> I thought I said it before but couldn't find it...Tanner is amazing. Thanks so much for sharing him with us.


Thank you for the compliment.  He is an awesome boy. If we could just get his tummy troubles figured out we'd be "golden". Haha!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

How is Tanner's tummy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Your Tanner is gorgeous!
Our Tucker is afraid of the blow dryer, too, he doesn't like noises.
If Tucker is at the groomer's on her table, I think he does better with the blow dryer!
I would follow the vets instructions for another test and consult. I don't blame you for wanting to get this resolved!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tanner is getting the idea of jumping up to catch the chuck it balls. I too got Bentley those because he was going through tennis balls, like one a day. He would just tear the covering off and then the rubber housing. Chuck it balls are indestructable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tanner sure has grown into a really handsome boy. Love his curly tail........

My boy hates the hairdryer but my girl has no problem with it. Fortunately my boy's coat is much finer than my girl's and he's usually dry within an hour or two.

Hope his tummy issues are resolved soon for you both.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Tanner is a big boy! Sorry if I missed it on here, but how much does he weigh now?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> How is Tanner's tummy?


He took a full dose of metronidazole on Friday and Saturday and 1/3 on Sunday since that's all we had at home. It helps every time. I'm worried about today since we head back to work and he will be in the crate all day. I'm sure I'll come home to a mess. :-0 I may see if my mil can come by and let him out midday.

Karen519 - We are definitely following vets instructions and ideas for tests. I told her whatever we need to do.

Bentman2 - Tanner was mutilating tennis balls too! Love love love the Chuck Its!

CarolinaMom - He is so curly. I swear his hair goes in EVERY direction possible!

CarolineHansen - Last time he was weighed was on Wednesday I believe and he was 45 lbs.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

No mess yesterday but my husband ran to the vet in the morning and got his metronidazole. The vet called and checked on him. She let me know that the pancreas test came back normal which rules out some things. She mentioned something being low and felt the elevated phosphorus is from him being a puppy with bone changes going on. She is waiting on a call from the company that does the testing to have a consult with them on which way to head. He can't stay on metro forever so we need to figure out when to take him off. I guess probably Thursday so I can be home with him on Friday. Poor guy.


----------



## JPLEE (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Im sure cute tanner will put a smile back in your faces.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, Tanner!! You are growing so fast and SOOOOO incredibly handsome. You sure do look a lot bigger than 45lbs sitting in the aisle at Lowes.

PS - I sure do hope your tummy troubles go away


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tessmk - He's really fluffy hairy!!


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Gosh, I sure do wish Tanner felt better!!! 

Today is the first full day off of Dela's antibiotic (last dose was yesterday morning). She is lying next to me now and I'm listening to her tummy rumble rumble...Fingers crossed it's because we just got back from a long walk after lunch. *Sigh* My guess is we are headed back to where we were before all the medicine 

Glad the test came back fairly positive. Sure hope a solution is found quickly!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> No mess yesterday but my husband ran to the vet in the morning and got his metronidazole. The vet called and checked on him. She let me know that the pancreas test came back normal which rules out some things. She mentioned something being low and felt the elevated phosphorus is from him being a puppy with bone changes going on. She is waiting on a call from the company that does the testing to have a consult with them on which way to head. He can't stay on metro forever so we need to figure out when to take him off. I guess probably Thursday so I can be home with him on Friday. Poor guy.


Keep us posted and give Tanner big kisses and hugs from me. They are so CUTE when they're little!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

moyamuhle said:


> Gosh, I sure do wish Tanner felt better!!!
> 
> Today is the first full day off of Dela's antibiotic (last dose was yesterday morning). She is lying next to me now and I'm listening to her tummy rumble rumble...Fingers crossed it's because we just got back from a long walk after lunch. *Sigh* My guess is we are headed back to where we were before all the medicine
> 
> Glad the test came back fairly positive. Sure hope a solution is found quickly!!!


 Uh-oh! How's Dela feeling today? These darn sensitive tummies.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Poop Patrol Day #2 and things are still looking positive! 

Of course, you and I both know all too well that it takes a few days to REALLY see how they are doing. 

All fingers and paws crossed for our pups to get healthy quickly!!! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Ah well...I spoke too soon. Tanner and Dela seem to be two peas in a pod. Sadly we are back to very loose stools overnight. *Sigh*

Sending you guys good vibes. Keep in touch with your strategy and I'll do the same


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

moyamuhle said:


> Ah well...I spoke too soon. Tanner and Dela seem to be two peas in a pod. Sadly we are back to very loose stools overnight. *Sigh*
> 
> Sending you guys good vibes. Keep in touch with your strategy and I'll do the same


 Where did you get Dela? I can't remember. 

The vet called yesterday after speaking with the lab and feels that Tanner may just have a sensitive stomach that he will grow out of. That being said he hasn't had an allergy test or a full panal done. We have once again changed his food but this time she wanted us to try Royal Canin Gastrointestinal food with Metamucil. We gave it to him for dinner last night and this morning. He also had a dose to metro today. Tomorrow we will try it without the metro.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner seems to like the gastrointestinal food with Metamucil. Ew! Glad though. We went to his third training class today and we worked on heel. He has a ton of work to do. He pulls my arm off.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Yay Tanner! Boy he is a handsome young man. Good luck on the heel. Dela is sooo good at many things...heeling not being one (heehee). Luckily she is on the smaller side so I'm able to pull back. I have high hopes that with practice, she will get it  Amazing how well she does when I have treats in my hand!

I have a vet appt on Tuesday. I have to say, she is doing okay. She actually went the whole night last night without a stool. They are still pudding like, but not as frequent. I think I'll go with a food change too (so long as this fecal is negative). We went to Petco and two different Lowe's today and she had so much attention and was so well behaved! haha It was the first time I've taken her in those shops because I was worried she might be too energetic. But she really was very good.

Hope things go okay without the metro. Good luck!!!

ps-I got her from a breeder about 2 1/2 hours away. She is wonderful and has been very supportive in our search to get D better. She even had her own vet see Dela and paid for the visit, tests and medicine. She kept one of the pups from the litter (another little female) and has been in touch with others who have pups from the litter and Dela seems to be the only one with issues. She was perfectly healthy when I brought her home...the problems started about 2 weeks later (10 weeks old).


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Moyamuhle - SO glad Dela is doing better!! I bet she had a blast at Petco and Lowe's. I need to keep taking Tanner but dang he yanks me around. I need to get a handle on his heel. He still struggles with treats right with me. I have to constantly pull back on him. :-/

Tanner took his last metro on Friday and so far is doing well with the gastro food and Metamucil. Fingers crossed he continues! I hope we can quit the Metamucil soon though. I am suppose to report to the vet today to decide what to do now. 

He turned 5 months and 1 week yesterday. He's as nuts as always. He and our cat have started interacting more. Bella, the cat, likes to act like she hates it with hissing and all but she secretly likes it. They hit and bite at each other all in play. It's so cute.

I made him take a few silly pics the other afternoon. He was none too happy. LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner and Dela*

Hope Tanner and Dela are both doing better!


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

I had to stop in to say that those bow tie pictures are disgustingly adorable. Also the photography is very nice.  

That's one big and cute boy you have there!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

mm2k14 - Thanks for the compliment. It was really too bright but I wanted to take a few before the boys got home from school. 

Tanner's been on the gastro food with Metamucil for a while now. He's doing well and the vet wants us to super slowly introduce the Merrick back in over the next two weeks. I think she said to keep the Metamucil too until he's fully back on the other. I'm suppose to call if he gets diarrhea again. We shall see!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> mm2k14 - Thanks for the compliment. It was really too bright but I wanted to take a few before the boys got home from school.
> 
> Tanner's been on the gastro food with Metamucil for a while now. He's doing well and the vet wants us to super slowly introduce the Merrick back in over the next two weeks. I think she said to keep the Metamucil too until he's fully back on the other. I'm suppose to call if he gets diarrhea again. We shall see!


Glad to hear that Tanner is doing better.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom...those pics!!! SOOOOO cute! What a handsome boy <3 Super happy to hear he is still feeling well. HOORAY! And I too have good news to report-Dela is also still feeling well! YAY! Almost a week of normal stools! I almost don't know what to do with myself! HA!

Thanks Karen for your well wishes!!!

Keep those pics coming please!!! They brighten all of our days


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get Tanner's very handsome bow tie?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get Tanner's very handsome bow tie?


 I got it at Party City...it's Velcro!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's holding his own after adding like 1/4 of a cup of his regular food to his gastro food yesterday and today. I will say he's been a lot more though. 

He's getting ready for his big brother's Harry Potter sleepover with 2 friends this weekend! I couldn't believe he actually left the glasses on for a while...just for some kibble.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

OMG Tanner looks so cute!!!! I wish my boy would let me dress him up like that and pose for pictures! I love coming to Tanner's thread to see what he's wearing each day


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is 24 weeks old today! My husband picked him up and weighed him for me a minute ago and he is right under 50 lbs.  He doesn't seem to be getting much taller though. I wasn't sure how to measure his height...what is the right way?


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

He is looking so handsome and was such a good boy to leave the glasses on for you!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness! The bow time was really cute but Harry Potter outfit is outrageously brilliant. That very wise look with shiney black nose and those glasses! I can´t stop smiling.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Gracious. Tanner's peeing everywhere again. I was able to collect a sample last night and kept it in the fridge (small take and toss in a zipped up baggie). My husband is taking him in this morning with the sample. It's never-ending with our sweet boy and he's not even 6 months old. :-( 

We are slowly adding back his Merrick into the gastro food and Metamucil. I think he's getting about 1/2 cup of the Merrick right now.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep, he has another UTI...or the first never went fully away as they didn't do a check to make sure it was gone the first time. I plan to get a re-check in two weeks when he's done with his meds.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about all Tanner's problems. He has more than his share of issues and hope and pray this will end for him and you guys too. Tanner really dresses up well. His glasses are the bomb.


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh NOOO!!! I am so sorry to read this  I was feeling so confident as he has added back so much of the Merrick. I do hope the medicine works swiftly and completely. What a hectic time for you guys!!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

moyamuhle said:


> Oh NOOO!!! I am so sorry to read this  I was feeling so confident as he has added back so much of the Merrick. I do hope the medicine works swiftly and completely. What a hectic time for you guys!!!


Thanks! I think we will have to hold off adding more Merrick so we will know if it's the medicine causing diarrhea and not the food. One step forward...two back. :-/


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I feel horrible for the little guy that he has so much tummy trouble! I wonder what is going on?!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> I feel horrible for the little guy that he has so much tummy trouble! I wonder what is going on?!


Me too. We just want to enjoy him but he has had so many issues. :-( I'm just happy that he seems fine and is growing. We love our little guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Hope his UTI clears up fast. Tanner is a doll!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Angel,

How is Tanner doing as of lately? Poor boy, he is just going through a tough phase. He just keeps getting handsomer by the day, I hope all is well! :heartbeat


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's still on his UTI meds...and excited peeing every time he sees someone. He's still eating the prescription food and 1/2 a cup of the Merrick. We are very slowly adding more. We just had a mobile pet washer come to the house to bathe him and he pooped in the their van 6 times!!! It was good and solid but ewwww! He had gone this morning too. He looks so handsome and fluffy now!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I need to see some pictures of Tanner!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's 25 weeks old today! He's so fluffy!! I also put up a short video of him and Bella playing today. 
Video: https://youtu.be/aknJNIG1AnU


----------



## Roxys Mom (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello...first of all let me say what a great Mom you are. You have been so good at getting to the vet for all his issues. Tanners is lucky to be with you. That being said we are currently in the same boat with Kona. The diarrhea started about two weeks ago...I had taken him for a long walk to a nice field near us to work on his puppy training. I picked up some training treats and used them so I thought it was the treats. We had a very bad day about three days in...crate, walls, puppy covered in pooh. My son took off work the next day so he could be taken out as much as he needed. Vet said try chicken and rice...did that for about a week until things got back to "softserv" stage. Started adding his food back in and he is still really loose. Calling vet today to see what to try now. He already eats grain free but we may need to do a different food. I have been wondering if there is more going on ...he was on antibiotic about a month ago for a horrible rash that the vet worried was infected from him gnawing on the spots. Got that cleared but stools have been softer since that time. He acts normal. Has tons of energy, and rarely has an accident. We are still boiling chicken and adding rice. I will get pumpkin today and call the vet. My son is off so he can run him up if necessary. Oh...and we pee when happy too, vet said they will grow out of that....now I wonder about an UTI....


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Roxys Mom - Tanner has excited peed since we got him at 14 weeks so I don't know if it's all caused by the uti. I would definitely get Kona checked for one...it's basically just a pee catch. I caught at home and stuck it in the fridge. We took it to the vet that next morning. It's a never-ending battle it seems. I'm afraid when Tanner goes fully back on his regular food that it will start again. I will say that maybe just adding Metamucil has helped a ton too.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanner is so good around Bella! Very respectful-so cute! Bodie's pretty good, except when he gets a little too excited and forgets they are smaller than him!

Love the pic of your hubby and Tanner-so sweet!


----------



## Roxys Mom (Nov 30, 2015)

Tanners Mom....just sent my son to vet with pooh sample. Vet wants to check for wormies...yuck! I am sure my son wishes he had to work today lol. Hoping for negative results! I think.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Roxys Mom said:


> Tanners Mom....just sent my son to vet with pooh sample. Vet wants to check for wormies...yuck! I am sure my son wishes he had to work today lol. Hoping for negative results! I think.


Best of luck! We had like 4 +fecals done with all negative results...and we treated for works once just in case. Nothing.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Tanner has become a very handsome boy! Loved the video with Bella. Especially that slide at the end when he got on the tile floor. So typical excited golden. They are so sweet together! He is a lucky boy to have such a loving family


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

That video is adorable!! Tanner looks so big now. Love his little waves


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

With so many of us that have had similar issues I am always so surprised how the vets act surprised that the medicine or the deworming or the food change or the elimination diet doesn't work. 

Well done to all the pup parents out there doing their fair share of looking after their sweet guys and gals. I do believe it gets better even though when we were in the middle of our 4 months of troubles it seemed it never would. We've been healthy and unmedicated for three weeks now! HOORAY! Sending healthy vibes to Tanner and Roxy...and the rest!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

moyamuhle said:


> With so many of us that have had similar issues I am always so surprised how the vets act surprised that the medicine or the deworming or the food change or the elimination diet doesn't work.
> 
> Well done to all the pup parents out there doing their fair share of looking after their sweet guys and gals. I do believe it gets better even though when we were in the middle of our 4 months of troubles it seemed it never would. We've been healthy and unmedicated for three weeks now! HOORAY! Sending healthy vibes to Tanner and Roxy...and the rest!


Awesome!! 3 weeks healthy!! Tanner is still on UTI meds and prescription food. We are super slowly adding the Merrick back in...maybe at 3/4 cup of that right now.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is a NUT! He got super charged zoomies last night and ended up stuck between our bed and the night stand. I was standing kind of in the corner and he came barreling at me, jumped over the nightstand, and got stuck. LOL!!

Foodwise: We moved him up to 1/2 Royal Canin gastro and 1/2 Merrick grain free. Hopefully he will be on his regular food soon and be okay. He is still getting 1 tbsp. of Metamucil at each meal.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea these boys are real goobers at times. My Bentley is 3 in June and still acts crazy and like a puppy at times. :wavey:


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha Tanner, you're a hoot - and such a cutie, to boot!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Crazy cat and dog! I swear she loves it even though she's growling and hissing. She could totally run and hide under our bed. 

Video: https://youtu.be/xLNGFSG9IHQ


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

How is Tanner feeling? I was just looking at the picture of him next to the picture of Cooper, and they look almost the same size!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner 6 months old! Hubby was suppose to weigh him yesterday for me but he was knee deep cleaning out the garage for Masters week (rented out the house to Masters guests). Tanner LOVES balls and toys still...problem is that he ruins most toys and fast. We've thrown away most and even the toughest don't tend to survive Tornado Tanner. Kongs do but he's not super interested in them yet. We can't put treats in there bc of his stomach. :-/

Tanner is still getting 1/2 and 1/2 gastro food and Merrick along with 1 tbsp. of Metamucil mixed in. He has 2 more UTI pills left. I am going to have the vet do a urine test after the meds are done to make sure the infection is gone. This is his 2nd but who knows if it was fully gone after the first round.

We haven't worked on many more commands but he can sit, shake, lay, play dead, leave pieces of food on his feet, wait, and stays. We are working on heel at class.


----------



## StanleysMama (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey!!

Tanner is adorable. I think we got Stanley from the same breeder. Please personal message me!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Stanley and Tanner are brothers! How fun is that?! Too bad they are both having tummy issues. We hope to get them together to play one day. We live a few hours away though. Make we can meet in the middle.


----------



## StanleysMama (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes!!! We are so very excited that we found you guys! Can't wait to watch Stanley and Tanner grow up.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner has been a lucky boy this week! He's had family home with him everyday be used of the nasty stomach virus going around our family. He's enjoyed all the attention and cuddles. He also loved playing with the neighbor dog yesterday afternoon but we had to quit when he decided to be a cow and to eat grass. Is it okay to let them eat grass? I've heard they do it when they have an upset stomach. 

We've increased the Merrick to 1 1/4 cup last night...along with 3/4 of the RC. Still using the Metamucil. Hoping to switch him fully soon.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tanner is such a beautiful boy! I love the contented expression on his face! Glad to read he's still feeling well!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner was finally fully back on Merrick with Metamucil a couple of days ago...no more Royal Canin prescription food. He threw up after the first 2 meals but I'm hoping he just ate too fast. He does scarf his meals down. He did great over his week at his grandparents (his dad was there too) during spring break. He loved playing with their dog! The boys and I missed him while we were gone for so long. We are all glad to be getting back to normal today.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner last night at bedtime


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Its funny, but I feel like Tanner and Cooper kind of look alike! He's a big handsome boy! Glad to hear his tummy troubles seem to be going away. I always have let Rundle eat grass/leaves with no issues.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanner looks wonderful!! He just has that presence about him. It looks like you live in a cul de sac? What a nice spot! We've still been getting snow-ugh! Hopefully spring will start later this week.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Rundle's mom - That's good to know. I guess we will let him eat a little here and there. He will eat anything though. He was even scooping up the little seed things that fall of the trees yesterday. It can't taste good. He's a mess. As for him looking like Cooper, we think so too. That is one reason my husband couldn't say no once he met him. The dad looked so much like Coop. 

wdadswell - We do live on the road with a cul-de-sac but people FLY down our road. :-(


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Look at his little paws all crossed!! How could you ever say no to that precious face! Makes my heart melt


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Look at his little paws all crossed!! How could you ever say no to that precious face! Makes my heart melt


 It's hard to say no to him with that face!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

2 days until Tanner is 7 months old! He's doing well and is currently back on only Merrick with like 1/2 to 3/4 tbsp. of Metamucil. So far, so good. I sure hope he's over the bad tummy phase. I just keep waiting for it all to start back up. We have his neuter scheduled for 4/28. He has an undescended testicle so the surgery will be a little harder than it would have been. Hopefully he will be just fine and won't have tummy troubles after.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Tanner is getting back to normal. Poor boy has had a hard time of it. We always hate to hear about neutering at such an early age for him but understand that this is case of need. We only wish the best for him. Good reading about all that you do for him. He is well cared for.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Bentman2 said:


> Glad to hear Tanner is getting back to normal. Poor boy has had a hard time of it. We always hate to hear about neutering at such an early age for him but understand that this is case of need. We only wish the best for him. Good reading about all that you do for him. He is well cared for.


I know there are many thoughts on neutering and we debated waiting with Tanner but the undescended testicle thing scares me too. Cooper had his early on but we didn't have the research at the time...he had a very healthy life and lived to be 11 years and 7 months. Could he have lived longer had we waited? We will never know I suppose. Thanks for understanding. I definitely think it's a personal choice for each pet owner.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tanner, from his pictures, seems to be a pretty tall boy. Bentley, at Tanner's age, was 24.5 inches at the withers and 85 lbs. It looks like he very well could be outside the standard for Goldens. Bentley is a registered Golden with all his clearances but is far outside the standard as he is 27.5 inches tall and 105 lbs. I knew he would be huge because he was 16.5 lbs at 8 weeks.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Good luck with Tanner's neuter! Kaizer has an undescended testicle too, but I've decided on holding off on his neuter. The way I see it is that there's always going to be a risk with cancer in this breed, but I'd rather him have his hormones to mature properly. It's such a personal decision for each family though. Tanner is such a beautiful boy, I'm so so glad his tummy issues are ending - knock on wood.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Bentman2 said:


> Tanner, from his pictures, seems to be a pretty tall boy. Bentley, at Tanner's age, was 24.5 inches at the withers and 85 lbs. It looks like he very well could be outside the standard for Goldens. Bentley is a registered Golden with all his clearances but is far outside the standard as he is 27.5 inches tall and 105 lbs. I knew he would be huge because he was 16.5 lbs at 8 weeks.


Wow! He was huge at 8 weeks. Tanner was teeny then. Cooper was outside of the Golden norm but we never measured his height. Maybe his vet did. Not sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> I know there are many thoughts on neutering and we debated waiting with Tanner but the undescended testicle thing scares me too. Cooper had his early on but we didn't have the research at the time...he had a very healthy life and lived to be 11 years and 7 months. Could he have lived longer had we waited? We will never know I suppose. Thanks for understanding. I definitely think it's a personal choice for each pet owner.


There is no way of knowing. Ken and I had one pup neutered at 5 mos., one at 8 mos. and at almost 2 years.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Wow! He was huge at 8 weeks. Tanner was teeny then. Cooper was outside of the Golden norm but we never measured his height. Maybe his vet did. Not sure.



Yea Cooper does look big and he and Tanner resemble each other. I love your two boys, even though Cooper is gone. Tanner is a very fortunate boy, and I am sure he knows it.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is 7 months old. Handsome devil. He didn't want to "smile" and take pictures. His dad and brothers were in the front yard practicing baseball.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, Tanner - you're growing into such a handsome boy! Happy 7 months old, buddy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Question about shedding...how much is normal? My husband and I feel like Tanner is shedding an abnormal amount. We don't remember Cooper EVER shedding this much. We have a blanket of hair on our wood floor. When he sits in a chair and hops up, there are hair balls left. It seems like way too much. He doesn't have any bald spot or anything but gracious, I'm not sure how he has any hair left. 

Do you recommend a certain type brush? We have one and have been brushing quite a bit of hair off but it still keeps coming out.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tanner seems to have a coat that is similar to Bentley. His coat does not appear to be heavy so I think Tanner and Bentley probably shed about the same. Yes, we have a lot of fur on our wooden floors when he does shed. We have to vaccum everyday during this time and fur is in every room, even the rooms he does not go in. It should be noticeable that Tanner has lost fur but I am thinking Bentley only loses about 1/3 of his coat to shedding. :wavey:


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Hank is shedding a lot, too. I use an undercoat rake and vacuum everyday to help but it's horrible. Some people claim it's really bad around this time of year when they shed their winter coat except it's been going on for months so I'm not sure if I buy that in Hank's case.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

OH, another thing. Tanner jumped up on the bed last night like he always does. Spoiled! Except this time, he squatted and PEED a ton right there on my bed. OUT OF NOWHERE. I made him get down and he peed ALL the way to the door on the carpet and hard wood. Fun freaking times. My egg crate is ruined now but thankfully the other things are washable. I'm wondering if he has ANOTHER UTI. They will check tomorrow when he's there for his neuter. 

He also drinks a TON and we let him out so often. Is it possible for them to drink too much? What are things that can cause that?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> OH, another thing. Tanner jumped up on the bed last night like he always does. Spoiled! Except this time, he squatted and PEED a ton right there on my bed. OUT OF NOWHERE. I made him get down and he peed ALL the way to the door on the carpet and hard wood. Fun freaking times. My egg crate is ruined now but thankfully the other things are washable. I'm wondering if he has ANOTHER UTI. They will check tomorrow when he's there for his neuter.
> 
> He also drinks a TON and we let him out so often. Is it possible for them to drink too much? What are things that can cause that?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think I read/heard somewhere that excessive water drinking might be a sign of diabetes. I also just remembered that a friend of mine's bichon was drinking/peeing alot, and he was diagnosed with diabetes. Might want to check with your vet.

I googled "diabetes in dogs + excessive urination" and there's lots of info on this.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I mentioned that to my husband just this morning. I hope he isn't but I will talk to the vet about it.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Our dog Ripley used to drink SOOOO much water. He could never get enough. Anytime we would put a bowl of water down, he would drink the entire thing in one sitting. And because he would drink so much, he sometimes would have "oops" accidents as he rushed to the door. We took him to the vet to get tested for diabetes, but the tests came back negative and our vet said he had behavioral psychogenic drinking. We started really monitoring the water available to him and limiting it and have had no problems since! I can actually put a bowl of water down now and he paces himself rather than drinking to just drink lol. Either way I think it's a good idea to take him to the vet to rule out any potential underlying health problems.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Just a few pics of our guy. He's been enjoying walks with our 10 year old the past two days. I took him to the vet this morning for surgery and they'll check for a uti then. He was so confused about not getting his breakfast. Poor guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Praying for sweet Tanner.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't wait to hear how the big guy's surgery went! Feel better soon Tanner!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner did well through the surgery. Vet said the testicle that was undescended was severely underdeveloped and she was glad to get it out since they can cause cancer in the long run. I picked him up around 3:30 and was still loopy. He has to wear a cone since he started licking the cut made to get the undescended one. He could NOT figure out how to walk with the cone. He was bumping into walls and would just stop. I had to guide him out like he was blind. Same thing at home. He would lightly walk into a wall/table/cabinet and just stop and stand there. He did go potty a teeny bit and then just laid down to rest. He tried to eat a little around 5:00 but ended up throwing it up. We put him in the crate while we went to the school for a program for about 45 minutes. He didn't want to come out when we got home but eventually stood up and made his way out with our help (the cone hit the wall and he just stood there). He seemed a little better this morning and ate his breakfast. He had his Rimadyl and has been resting all morning. Hopefully he heals up fast. It's so sad to see him so calm and out of it.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner post surgery


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Awww look at that poor face&#55357;&#56842; Don't worry Tanner, you'll feel better soon. Just be thankful you are not a girl!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Awww look at that poor face&#55357;&#56842; Don't worry Tanner, you'll feel better soon. Just be thankful you are not a girl!


Well, in a way his surgery was like a girls or maybe worse since he had his ball snipped AND a cut to find the other one that was undescended. Oh and he pulled out his own catheter...that couldn't have felt good!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's still wearing the cone and using it as a weapon! Lol. He will walk up behind you and basically uses the cone to help push his way through. He's definitely more back to himself and wants to go go go...but he needs to rest and heal first. He's basically bored. His incision to get the undescended one seems swollen. I'll mention it when the vet calls today. He doesn't seem to be hurting so hopefully all is well. 

We had family pictures made the weekend before the surgery. I really wanted a good family picture with Tanner before he got any older. He was off the chain excited and acted like we hadn't done any training. We left his collar on so we could hold him in place. At one point when we changed locations he took off in a zoomie and was running into bushes, sliding to turn, and running like a race horse. It was hilarious. We were so scared he was going to fall into the little pond area and he'd be riding home wet. Luckily he didn't! My friend sent me this one picture to hold me over. Love it!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Beautiful photo of Tanner and your fam. Glad to hear Tanner is getting back to his old self.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

What a beautiful picture! Such handsome boys, especially Tanner


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Great family photo. Next time, please dress Tanner with a blue tie or scarf. So funny about Tanner in his cone. Mel used to do the same, get stuck at doorways hitting the edge of the cone until we bought her a soft rubber cone. She used to wear it a lot to avoid licking her paw when infected. I think she quite liked this rubber cone as she could see and hear through it well and airy, also had a "cocoon" effect.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Mel said:


> Great family photo. Next time, please dress Tanner with a blue tie or scarf. So funny about Tanner in his cone. Mel used to do the same, get stuck at doorways hitting the edge of the cone until we bought her a soft rubber cone. She used to wear it a lot to avoid licking her paw when infected. I think she quite liked this rubber cone as she could see and hear through it well and airy, also had a "cocoon" effect.


 Where did you buy that cone? Petco or somewhere? I'm hoping we can take it off soon but since he's swollen it may be longer. Maybe I'll buy one if it isn't too much. I thought about dressing Tanner with a bowtie or something but I wanted him to be all him.  I plan on putting this one on a canvas.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is shedding like crazy. I can't keep up with the hair!! Is this normal?! And yes we brush him. What is the best brush? I'm willing to buy another one. 

Video: https://youtu.be/3pkZ9l_ODVY


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer shed like that throughout winter, we had giant fur bunnies all over the house - even in rooms Kaizer has never been in! I thought it was him shedding his puppy fur to grow his adult coat, but I'm not sure. I think he was around Tanner's age too, 6-8 months old. His shedding has slowed down though, there's no giant fur bunnies all over the house anymore. Can't say his coat has gotten any longer though, in fact it's gotten shorter. The fur along his spine used to be 3" long, but now it's lab-length.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> Beautiful photo of Tanner and your fam. Glad to hear Tanner is getting back to his old self.


Rundle is awesome looking. I like his picture here. Hope you guys are doing well. So Rundle is 13 months now? Do you guys take him with you on outdoor trips? He appears to be a light golden like Bentley. I love the rugged country in Calgary and would love to visit. :wavey:


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope everyone had a Happy Mother's Day! My boys made my day great. Breakfast in bed, long hot bath, delicious lunch, and a Mom Off Duty button to wear all day. Of course, that didn't really happen but at least the mom duties were happy ones. Tanner got to go on a run last night with dad and he loved it. He's done with his healing time from the surgery but I am a tad concerned with how swollen the penis area looks when he's laying on his back. If it were symmetrical I probably wouldn't have noticed but it's mainly on the incision side. He's acting fine though. 

I can't wait to take him swimming soon! I hope he doesn't drink the pool water though. I don't need anything aggravating his tummy. So far he's doing well on the Merrick with Metamucil. My husband mentioned changing his food because of his hair loss. He's losing so much every day even with brushing. I don't want to mess up his stomach so I think we will wait until it's time to switch to adult food. 

When do you switch to adult food?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Everyone says something different about switching. We did it at the young age of 4 months because we didn't find the puppy nutrition info all that different from the adult in the Acana brand. 
I would however be careful about running with him at this age. Most vets don't recommend running with goldens until they are 18 months and their bones are fully formed. Running them earlier can lead to hip displaysia. 
I'm also not sure how concerned you need to be with his shedding. Goldens shed heavily twice a year. Some more than others, but 2x a year nonetheless. Unless his fur is seeming very thin, borderline balding, dry, or there is lots of flaking, it is probably normal for Tanner.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Also if he is quite swollen I wouldn't be letting him exercise too hard. I think I remember you mentioning he had a more invasive surgery due to a non-descended testicle, and therefore his surgery was more similar to a females. For females they recommend no jumping or hard exercise for 2 weeks post surgery, because it can lead to swelling, hernias and other complications.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

When I say run, my husband slow jogs so it's more of a trot for Tanner. He doesn't go too far. Heck, when he gets in his crazy zoomie moods he is hauling tail and it's hard to make him stop. When we called the vet said if he's acting fine not to worry. He's out of the time limit from them as well. I'll mention that to him though.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Bentman2 said:


> Rundle is awesome looking. I like his picture here. Hope you guys are doing well. So Rundle is 13 months now? Do you guys take him with you on outdoor trips? He appears to be a light golden like Bentley. I love the rugged country in Calgary and would love to visit. :wavey:


I just noticed this, and sorry I didn't see it before. Thank you so much! Rundle is doing great! She will be 17 months on the May 20th! Bentley looks to be quite a bit lighter than Rundle, but such a beautiful boy! Rundle is a definite golden colour. Calgary and the surrounding area is amazing. Banff National Park/Lake Louise/Morraine Lake is by far my favourite place on earth. You should definitely come for a visit. I have no doubt Bentley would love it as much as Rundle does!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I swear goldens have the best face to get what they want. Those eyes!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner graduated from his level 2 training class today. He did a great job! We may start the Good Citizens Training class this summer. He said he has a good contact for therapy dog training once he passes the GC test.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Tanner is so big! He is gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tanner, he sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Well done to Tanner he definitely is a handsome boy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is 8 months old now! He's such a doll. He's been to the pool twice now but has NO interest in even stepping in. So weird to me. I'm going to try and find a time he can be there by himself to explore it and see me in there.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Tanner is such a handsome boy! I always enjoy reading your updates of him! More pictures more pictures!

How much does he weigh? He looks tall and big! I remember when he was just a little pup, now he's a big pup! 

Love it!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He weighs 70 lbs now. :-0


----------



## Jwalsh (May 25, 2016)

gorgeous dog!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful Tanner!! Love the black and white picture of him!


----------



## -ALBUS- (May 5, 2016)

I just got caught up reading this entire thread in bits and pieces over the past few days. It was a little tough to get through in the middle there when poor Tanner was going through the constant belly issues, but it sounds like he's doing a little better with that now. Hopefully all is well. 

Thanks for all the great photos, by the way! Our Albus turns 12 weeks tomorrow, so watching Tanner's rapid growth gave us a really good idea of what to expect in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

-ALBUS- said:


> I just got caught up reading this entire thread in bits and pieces over the past few days. It was a little tough to get through in the middle there when poor Tanner was going through the constant belly issues, but it sounds like he's doing a little better with that now. Hopefully all is well.
> 
> Thanks for all the great photos, by the way! Our Albus turns 12 weeks tomorrow, so watching Tanner's rapid growth gave us a really good idea of what to expect in the coming weeks and months.


Those months were so HARD! I am really nervous every day that it may start up again. Especially since we will need to switch him to adult food before we know it. Enjoy the tiny puppy stage!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> He weighs 70 lbs now. :-0


Your Tanner is just gorgeous!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's 9 days shy of 9 months now. He's doing great but has had some looser stool lately which scares me but I'm hoping he can work it out on his own. Maybe too many bites of human food. Bad us, I know. 

He's loving having us home for the summer but with the heat index in the 100s we haven't been outside too much. Lost of indoor toy mutilation and running around.  He's sweet as ever!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Tanner's 9 days shy of 9 months now. He's doing great but has had some looser stool lately which scares me but I'm hoping he can work it out on his own. Maybe too many bites of human food. Bad us, I know.
> 
> He's loving having us home for the summer but with the heat index in the 100s we haven't been outside too much. Lost of indoor toy mutilation and running around.  He's sweet as ever!


Georgia is hotter in the summer than Virginia and I have found that Bentley does not like it out when it is above 85. Even the cool concrete on the garage floor is little comfort. Just watch Tanner, we lose too many dogs to hot weather in the south.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner's 9 months old now! He's sweet as ever. He's still on Merrick for now but we plan to change him over to adult good soon since he's been fixed. I'm not sure what food yet though.


He got to stay with his Gaga and Papa while we were in Florida and had a blast. He never got in the pool while staying there. Yesterday we went back and my husband carried him in with a life vest on but he would swim right out if we let go of him. He doesn't seem to like swimming at all! Is that normal?!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Poor Tan started up with the diarrhea again yesterday. Ugh. Not sure what caused it. We've started back with some Metamucil and I had two doses of Metro left over so I gave him a dose today and we'll do another tomorrow. He's staying with his grandparents tomorrow night so I pray he's okay for them. :-(


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Poor Tan started up with the diarrhea again yesterday. Ugh. Not sure what caused it. We've started back with some Metamucil and I had two doses of Metro left over so I gave him a dose today and we'll do another tomorrow. He's staying with his grandparents tomorrow night so I pray he's okay for them. :-(


Dogs are funny about the water. Bentley likes the water too but he has not been exposed to it day in and day out so he takes his time getting in. When I take him swimming, it has to be in a nearby river and I keep him leased because I am not sure how he will react after getting out. He is also very clumsy with this feet and legs and does a lot of splashing around instead of swimming. Tanner would probably be more accepting of the water if other dogs were swimming too.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Bentman2 said:


> Dogs are funny about the water. Bentley likes the water too but he has not been exposed to it day in and day out so he takes his time getting in. When I take him swimming, it has to be in a nearby river and I keep him leased because I am not sure how he will react after getting out. He is also very clumsy with this feet and legs and does a lot of splashing around instead of swimming. Tanner would probably be more accepting of the water if other dogs were swimming too.


That's what I was thinking. The other dog at the house doesn't swim either. 


Can free members now not have signature pictures? I was trying to change mine and it has to be 50 kb...that is TINY. 


Here is a picture from today. Tan is 10 months old now!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is such a retriever. Every time he sees someone or someone calls his name he grabs the nearest toy and comes running. It's so precious. He has just brought so much happiness to our lives. We all still miss Cooper terribly but Tanner sometimes seems just like him. It comforts us to have him around. I wasn't sure I could ever love him like I did Cooper but I do. How could I not?! 

Over summer break we began leaving Tanner out of his crate when running out for a couple hours and he did great. Now that school/work has started again we are leaving him out in the house and so far so good! I am nervous every day though. I like that he can get water, play, and hang with the cat when she comes out. I hated having him in the crate but I know it was necessary.

He fully eating adult Kirkland food now and seems to love it. What's funny is that we had one serving of Merrick left...which he hadn't been eating well...so I put it out for dinner one night. He ate it up like it was a treat. It was so funny. He's a mess. 

Tan loves going to out on the front porch and sitting to wait for the bus to bring his boys home. He just sits and listens just like Cooper did. When Cooper passed away and I had to sit out there by myself I would just cry. I'd always had a buddy out there since our oldest started school. Thankfully Tanner loves it too.


----------

